#maas 2013-04-15
<AskUbuntu> Juju not seeing the MaaS slaves... at least not after some time? | http://askubuntu.com/q/281640
#maas 2013-04-16
<julianwa> racedo: ping
<raywang> bigjools, ping
<bigjools> hi raywang
<raywang> hi bigjools we are facing a serious problem. When trying to add ssh key into maas, it report "invalid ssh public key"
<bigjools> raywang: are you not using juju?
<raywang> which we guarantee  the key is no problem (try three times for new keys)
<raywang> bigjools, we will use juju, but before that, we are trying to insert public key to maas
<bigjools> raywang: you don't need to add a key to maas if you use juju
<raywang> bigjools, sorry, I mean "Add SSH Key" to maas
<raywang> bigjools, are you saying "there is no need to add ssh key to maas manually? if use juju to deploy services, it will grab the public key, and add it into VM automatically
<bigjools> raywang: that's correct
<bigjools> the manual ssh key adding is only needed if you plan on using maas to manually start nodes
<raywang> bigjools, in other words, if we don't use juju and don add ssh key, how can we login the system without inserting the public key?
<bigjools> if you are using juju it just works
<raywang> bigjools, does 0.6 version of juju works?
<bigjools> if it has maas in it, it should do
 * bigjools can't remember juju versions
<raywang> ok
<raywang> bigjools, i just want to make sure this is the feature of juju go version
<bigjools> raywang: yes it wll be the same in Go
<raywang> if the case is we start the node manually, so we have to add ssh public key to maas,  and this time we fail to add the key, how can we find out where is the problem? :-)
<bigjools> raywang: you can't!
<bigjools> it ought to prevent manual startup if there's no ssh key
<raywang> bigjools, got it, so anyway to find out why it fail to add the ssh public key?
<raywang> any way
<bigjools> raywang: which version of maas?
<bigjools> and can you paste me the public key string you're trying to add
<raywang> maas    1.2+bzr1373+dfsg-0ubuntu1~12.04.1~ppa1
<raywang> from ppa:maas-maintainers/stable
<bigjools> good :)
<julianwa> bigjools:  ssh-rsa AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAADAQABAAABAQC4SrSolwrO33ZYsRtoMWlouEgVcztNJwdOi1g6MwS3Ihnb9coVnHYMNPeeuj5HLOtJ4obkupAWJcKS/6c26k56V3ry0bILduQatxCb9lHzj
<julianwa> Zc2wKm84szcU77pPO4XIloyWPM3GX+xBZb3lj6C6PzvIeMpeXYPa+fIoXwBmKK0ae+P+zK3HBR4AwuuBdgpFzPaB2S2e1phVzocdI7oC38dhOj4GFK2+rcdqPGnlJZp49vGhvftTLNHUU7Wc1
<julianwa> V1ydIasO/5+opP+CTqvbx34aec6WN3ASAyiC/QhgP8fLST6LlHqfDAVOUJMKE1f7gWpNcqpBvf768PqxEO0xNemf maasadmin@MAAS-ADMIN
<bigjools> ok hang on
<raywang> bigjools, ssh-rsa AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAADAQABAAABAQC4SrSolwrO33ZYsRtoMWlouEgVcztNJwdOi1g6MwS3Ihnb9coVnHYMNPeeuj5HLOtJ4obkupAWJcKS/6c26k56V3ry0bILduQatxCb9lHzjEZc2wKm84szcU77pPO4XIloyWPM3GX+xBZb3lj6C6PzvIeMpeXYPa+fIoXwBmKK0ae+P+zK3HBR4AwuuBdgpFzPaB2S2e1phVzocdI7oC38dhOj4GFK2+rcdqPGnlJZp49vGhvftTLNHUU7Wc14V1ydIasO/5+opP+CTqvbx34aec6WN3ASAyiC/QhgP8fLST6LlHqfDAVOUJMKE1f7gWpNcqpBvf768PqxEO0xNemf maasadmin@MAAS-ADMIN
<bigjools> are you pasting it in without line breaks?
<bigjools> in maas's dialog
<bigjools> because I can add your key into my running maas
<bigjools> raywang: ^
<raywang> bigjools, yeah, you are probably right, the content we copy from "screen" has line breaks i guess
<bigjools> raywang: yes, I could tell from the way  julianwa pasted it :)
<raywang> bigjools, great, thank you!
<raywang> bigjools, it's great to have you in the same timezone :)
<julianwa> bigjools: screen's problem..
<bigjools> raywang: easiest way is to "cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub"
<bigjools> then copy/paste from that
<raywang> bigjools, yes, that's how we did
<bigjools> the terminal won't have line breaks
<bigjools> cool
<bigjools> raywang: glad to help :)
<raywang> bigjools, we just  "cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub", and copy from the terminal
<raywang> bigjools, maybe 'screen' screw it up
<bigjools> quite possible
<bigjools> screen generally screws things up
<julianwa> you are right.
<julianwa> bigjools:  when we using maas to manage vm, it always takes us so long time to wait ipmi while enlist/comissioning/install
<bigjools> julianwa: there's a fix coming for that soon
<bigjools> it may even be in the daily builds
<julianwa> bigjools:  cool.
<dragunov11> Am getting the "exceptions.AssertionError: No PXE template found in '/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/provisioningserver/pxe'!" error
<dragunov11> even after accepting the nodes for commissioning.
<dragunov11> I referred to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1064212 . But it happens with me even if the node is in "Ready" state.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1064212 in MAAS "If a machine is booted manually when in status "declared", TFTP server tracebacks" [Low,Triaged]
<dragunov11> Any particular solution guys?
<bigjools> the node must be started via MAAS
<bigjools> not manually
<dragunov11> How do I start the node through MAAS ?
<dragunov11> using WoL ?
<bigjools> use the button in the UI or preferably connect it to juju
<bigjools> once maas thinks the node is starting up, you can start it manually if you want
<dragunov11> oh ok.
<bigjools> but it's obviously more convenient to have WoL or some other power control
<dragunov11> Ok. Going to try it now.
<dragunov11> Its working. Thanks bigjools
<bigjools> ok
#maas 2013-04-17
<AskUbuntu> Does MAAS still support Wake-On-LAN (from 13.04 onwards)? | http://askubuntu.com/q/282351
<k0d> Hej! I'm trying to get power management to work but I'm not sure how to get this to work properly.
<k0d> I've got a bare-metal server to work, but not a VM machine.
<k0d> Does anyone have previous luck in getting that to work?
<roaksoax> rvba: around?
#maas 2013-04-18
<Matrix3000> guys, need some help
<Matrix3000> base install of maas right now doesn't function out of the box
<Matrix3000> at least from the 12.04.2 release cd
<Matrix3000> also maas-cli doesn't exist anymore
<k0d> Hej! So I've got Maas controlling various nodes, but now I'd like to reinstall one. I don't really see an easy way to 'reprovision' a node.
<bigjools> k0d: you just ask maas to release it.  it gets reinstalled when it is next used.
<melmoth> k0d, remove all service from it with juju destroy-service, then unallocate the machine with juju terminate-machine
<melmoth> then it should appears back in Ready state in the web gui.
<melmoth> you can then redeploy stuff on it
<k0d> ok, what I don't understand yet is the juju thing ;)
<k0d> I haven't actually got that installed yet
<k0d> bigjools: I missed your message ;) I can use maas-cli to release it…I've done that bit before!
<bigjools> k0d: there you gop
<bigjools> go
<k0d> Is there a reason that it's not available inside of the web interface?
<bigjools> it's just not implemented
<bigjools> it should be there
<k0d> Ok, I see.
<k0d> To me it feels like this is a very good system, with a defined plan/goal, but it's not all been implemented yet.
<k0d> bigjools: melmoth: thanks for your help!
<k0d> It's really nice to be able to start/stop nodes with the power management things, but I don't seem to be able to get it to work with my virtual machines…only the bare-metal ones.
<k0d> :(
<k0d> I'm using VMWare, maybe I need to switch to something else that virsh works well with, but then I don't yet understand how to configure that. Does anyone have knowledge/experience with it?
<k0d> Hej, I'm trying to pass on control of a node to puppet after it's been installed.
<k0d> juju seems to be the wrong way for me to go about this
<k0d> Does anyone know how to configure the cloud-init config that gets sent?
<roaksoax> rvba: around?
<vasu> Q: I installed maas on 12.10 in VMware. with 2 NICS. on the private NIC (disabled dhcp), i have a 2nd VM booting via PXE.
<vasu> the 2nd VM gets dhcp ip from MAAS, but fails to get tftp image.
<vasu> anybody has a hint for me, where to look?
<ppetraki> roaksoax, could you please get someone to review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~vanhoof/maas/ipmi-state-fix_lp1086160/+merge/159714
<ppetraki> trivial code change, big impact
<roaksoax> ppetraki: done
#maas 2013-04-20
<mwhudson> hu
<mwhudson> *hi
<mwhudson> i'm trying to follow https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/quantal/juju-quick-start.html and having a few problems
<mwhudson> the first was
<mwhudson> error: Environments configuration error: /home/ubuntu/.juju/environments.yaml: environments.maas.default-series: required value not found
<mwhudson> so i added that
<mwhudson> then there was nothing listening on localhost:5420
<mwhudson> there is something mass-ish on 5242 though
<mwhudson> but changing the url to that doesn't work either
<mwhudson> ah
<mwhudson> just setting maas-server to http://localhost/MAAS/ works
<mwhudson> next: 2013-04-19 19:58:49,376 ERROR No matching node is available.
#maas 2014-04-14
<mwhudson> oh ffs
<mwhudson> sometimes ubuntu's postgres packaging is pretty annoying
<mwhudson> hm
<mwhudson> when does bind/maas/named.conf.options.inside.maas get updated?
<gmb> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rvba> allenap: did you have time to look into bug 1306303?
<ubot5> bug 1306303 in MAAS "Enlistment fails with "400 BAD REQUEST" in logs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306303
<allenap> rvba: No, unfortunately not.
<allenap> rvba: I’ll try to take a look at it later, unless you’ve a burning desire to take it on.
<rvba> allenap: I'm trying to recreate another bug right now.  I'll have a look later unless I see you've commented on it/triagged it.
<Alqemist> Hey, could anyone help me, I'm getting apache errors when trying to view my MAAS web interface..
<rvba> Alqemist: sure, please give us the reference of the version you're using.  Plus the content of the relevant logs (/var/log/apache2/* /var/log/maas/*).
<Alqemist> Hi rvba, I tried to install MAAS via the Ubuntu installer and got the errors, so I'm trying to install MAAS manually via fresh install. If I still get the errors, I'll post them here.
<rvba> All right.
<Alqemist> I know that I got this error on the first line of my /var/log/apache2/error.log:-
<Alqemist>  mod_wsgi (pid=2600): Target WSGI script '/usr/share/maas/wsgi.py' cannot be loaded as Python module.
<Alqemist> Alright, it seems installing the MAAS packages via apt-get on a fresh install works, I get no errors at all. Seems the installer via CD is causing a few issues.
<gmb> rvba, allenap: Documentation changes for your beady eyes, if you could: https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas/node-doc/+merge/215634
<gmb> rvba: Thanks for the thorough review. I’ll get on that now.
<rvba> gmb: welcome.  Btw, I just noticed that the doc about "Importing the images" (on which you're working) is really poor: it doesn't even mention simplestreams.
<rvba> gmb: it looks as if it's trying hard not to define properly what the "boot resources" are :).
<gmb> rvba: Fancy that :). I’ll take a proper look and clean it up.
<gmb> rvba: Can you point me to the specific doc you’re talking about?
<rvba> gmb: http://people.canonical.com/~rvb/maas-docs/install.html#import-the-boot-images
<gmb> rvba: Ta.
<allenap> rvba: Re. bug 1307017, do you know what happened with the named.conf.options.inside.maas file?
<ubot5> bug 1307017 in MAAS "MAAS does not update BIND configuration when domain changes" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307017
<rvba> allenap: not sure what you mean.  That file is what Julian added recently so that MAAS can control BIND's options.
<allenap> rvba: Okay, never mind then. Sorry.
<rvba> allenap: I added a comment on the bug (you probably saw it).  Waiting for a reply now because, like I said, I can't recreate the pb.  Or do you think that I missed something?
<allenap> rvba: Nope, don’t think you missed anything.
<rvba> k, let's wait until we have more details then.
<tych0> hi roaksoax, i'm doing http://paste.ubuntu.com/7250694/ before apt-get purge '.*maas.*', but it is still asking me the purge questions
<tych0> any ideas on how to get it to just auto purge?
<bigtree> does anyone know where I can find documentation on creating a curtin preseed file?
<mwhudson> anyone awake?
<mwhudson> ah nm
#maas 2014-04-15
 * mwhudson is trying to enlist some midway nodes
<mwhudson> and it's failing
<mwhudson> uh
<mwhudson> is this expected to work even
<mwhudson> /etc/maas/templates/pxe/config.commissioning.template sure doesn't look like it will work on armhf
<rvba> allenap: btw, if you have 10 minutes later today, I'd like to talk briefly about maas-test.
<allenap> rvba: I will have 10 minutes later today :)
<rvba> allenap: heh
<allenap> rvba: I’ll ping you once I’ve finished writing the email I’m on.
<rvba> allenap: cool, ta
<gmb> rvba: Do you ahve time for a quickish pre-imp? I think that there are some improvements to be made to Andre’s code, but I’d like to run them past you in your post as Djangoist-in-chief.
<rvba> gmb: sure
<gmb> rvba: Cool.
<rvba> gmb: you might want to link your branch to the bug Andres "fixed" with his change.  This way, it will get picked up by whoever does the release later this week.
<gmb> rvba: Good idea! Thanks.
<gmb> Oh!
<gmb> rvba: Except there’s no bug linked to the original branch…
<rvba> :/
<gmb> *sigh*
<rvba> I guess it should be linked to the FFe bug.  But let's ask Andres.
<rvba> gmb: it's not obvious to me if your thing fits into the "component error" model.  If it does, then great.  If not, then you need to add a new key in the dict global_options() (src/maasserver/context_processors.py) returns.
<gmb> rvba: I’ve just arrived at exactly the same conclusion :)
<gmb> It doesn’t fit.
<gmb> Well, it *sort of* does, but not enough for me to go to the effort to make it fit.
<gmb> rvba: Adding a new key is much, much simpler.
<rvba> gmb: now that I look at Andres' code, maybe the warning is intended to only be displayed on the node listing page.
<gmb> rvba: It should at least be shown on the add Node page, too, surely. Mind you, that *is* the Node listing page with a JS form, isn’t it. Hmm...
<rvba> Yes
<gmb> rvba: So, simplest solution is just to a check for is_superuser and add some tests.
<rvba> Yeah.
<gmb> Simple wins.
<rvba> Also, missing space before the 'if' in '{%if third_party_drivers and drivers %}'
<rvba> While we're at it :)
<gmb> I’d noticed :)
<rvba> gmb: also, the url shown in the UI can be "improved" by adding '#third_party_drivers' to it.  This way it will point to the right anchor directly.
<gmb> rvba: Ah, yes, good thinking.
<gmb> Holy testfailures batman!
<gmb> So, new thing I’ve learned: calling reverse() at import time (as opposed to in a function) causes ALL THE THINGS to blow up.
<rvba> gmb: yes, Django does some funky stuff when an application is imported (registers the views, etc.).
<rvba> gmb: btw, I'm thinking that the first part of the message (all the text but the link) applies to all users, not only superusers.
<gmb> rvba: Do the users care though?
<gmb> Eh, I supposed they might.
<gmb> rvba: Easy to fix. I’ll get on it.
<rvba> allenap: can you please have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas/arm-bug-1307780/+merge/215861 ?
<jjkuj> hej
<allenap> rvba: Sure.
<allenap> rvba: Done, +1.
<rvba> allenap: ta
<rvba> allenap: tell me when you have a couple of minutes to talk about maas-test.
<rvba> (It's not urgent)
<gmb> rvba, allenap: My test-addtion branch is now up for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas/add-tests-bug-1307906/+merge/215870
<rvba> gmb: will have a look in a minute
<gmb> Thanks.
<gmb> rvba: Thanks for the review :)
<rvba> np
<gmb> allenap: I have a spurious test failure in the RPC tests: src/maasserver/rpc/tests/test_regionservice.py", line 667, in test_prepare_holds_startup_lock().
<gmb> failed in a branch that was documentation changes only.
<gmb> allenap: I’ll file a bug; want me to disable the test in the meantime?
<allenap> gmb: If it’s blocking you, sure, do eet.
<allenap> rvba: Wanna talk?
<gmb> allenap: Well, it wasn’t blocking: failed once. But I’ve put up a branch to disable it anyway because we hates wobbly tests, my precioussssss.
<rvba> allenap: sure, let's talk
 * gmb -> afk, evening stuff. might be back later
<mwhudson> rvba: thanks for fixing that armhf thing so quickly
<mwhudson> oh yeah, another maas oddity: i got dns failures when i specified my proxy by name
<mwhudson> it worked fine when i specified an ip address
<mwhudson> does this sound like anything you have run into?
<tych0> hi maas folks, i just did a clean install of current trusty maas on a fresh format of trusty, and i got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7257823/
<tych0> (in /var/log/apache2/error.log)
<tych0> any ideas?
<tych0> ah ha :-)
<tych0> i bet it is the stuff in /etc/maas
<tych0> don't mind me, then :-)
<mwhudson> how long is the lease time in maas's dhcp server by default?
<mwhudson> i see this:
<mwhudson>        class "PXE" {
<mwhudson>           match if substring (option vendor-class-identifier, 0, 3) = "PXE";
<mwhudson>           default-lease-time 30;
<mwhudson>           max-lease-time 30;
<mwhudson>        }
<mwhudson> but i don't know what that really means :)
#maas 2014-04-16
<smoser> mwhudson, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man5/dhcpd.conf.5.html
<smoser> says those are seconds.
<smoser> which does seem low.
<mwhudson> smoser: yeah, i /presume/ that this is trying to give out a short lease to the bootloader during pxe
<mwhudson> boot
<mwhudson> but i don't really know
<mwhudson> i also don't really know what the lease time is when that condition doesn't match
<smoser> i suspect that is where the low value came from.
<smoser> but we've fixed that really.
<smoser> as maas uses ignore-client-uids
<smoser> which means that it only pays attention to the MAC wrt to giving out IP addresses.
<mwhudson> ah right
<mwhudson> so same mac gets the same address
<mwhudson> even if uid differs?
<smoser> right.
<smoser> uid is completely ignored.
<smoser> which, imo is sanity
<smoser> i dont care what you tell me your name is, i call you X
<allenap> I have always assumed that the 30 was minutes. If it's seconds I agree it seems too low.
<rvba> mwhudson: welcome.  Do you have the capacity to test the fix?  (the daily package in ppa:maas-maintainers/dailybuilds contains the fix.)  I don't have access to an ARM machine right now.
<rvba> gmb: Hi there.  I see "Doc:  The setup documentation needs to be updated for the new location for triggering the initial imports" is in the done lane but people.canonical.com/~rvb/maas-docs/cluster-configuration.html#cluster-acceptance still has the wrong UI…
<rvba> gmb: oh, my bad, there is another card for this.
<gmb> Morning rvba; yep there's another card for that. I'll take care of it presently.
<rvba> gmb: I can take care of it if you want.
<gmb> rvba: Okay, cool, please do.
<rvba> Ok.
<gmb> rvba: You can land those documentation-related branches on 1.2 now BTW.
<rvba> gmb: yeah, I'll do it.
<smoser> allenap, rvba http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/
<smoser> what do we have to do to make 'changelog.html
<smoser> reference 1.5
<smoser> i'd like to link to something 1.5 changelog from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<smoser> roaksoax, i added MAAS section at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes#preview
<smoser> you should proof that.
<roaksoax> smoser: ok, bigjools said he was gonna do release notes, so we should just consume that
<roaksoax> smoser: right now i'm trying to fix issues
<rvba> smoser: the changelog is just the HTML version of lp:maas/1.5:docs/changelog.rst
<smoser> rvba, ok. for now as 'upstream changelog' i'll just link to that.
<smoser> but if 1.5 is released, would be good to have that
<smoser> would be good to have maas.ubuntu.com/docs updated to have that
<rvba> smoser: we are in the process of releasing the docs for different releases.  maas.ubuntu.com/docs1.5 will be the doc for the 1.5 release.
<smoser> thanks.
<rvba> tych0: hi there, did you see my comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~tycho-s/maas/add-hardcode-amt-option/+merge/215953 ?
<rvba> comments* even
<tych0> rvba: no, somehow i missed htem, will address them right now, thanks
<mwhudson> rvba: only if i can bash networking into working on this chassis properly :(
#maas 2014-04-17
<rvba> gmb: btw, did you get around to writing that new FAQ entry in the doc we talked about yesterday (or the day before)?
<gmb> Fiddlesticks, no.
<gmb> I’ll do that presently.
<rvba> Cool.
<gmb> rvba: Tiny review for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas/doc-change/+merge/216271
<rvba> gmb: approved
<gmb> Th
<gmb> x
<alfs> Hi, I'm in the process of getting an openstack cloud running via the maas+juju route
<alfs> Regarding page http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/juju-quick-start.html , can you please update the sync-tools command? Page says juju --sync-tools, it should be juju sync-tools
<alfs> Again, the page should also clearly state that some nodes must be in the Ready state.
<alfs> I was playing with my maas-machines, and had all allocated when I tried to bootstrap.
<alfs> Got error "gomaasapi: got error back from server: 409 CONFLICT"
<alfs> (which really did not help) - found a QA page that suggested maas-cli files list and removing some provisionging files. Did not work.
<alfs> Finally I realized that perhaps the bootstrapping needed "ready" nodes, tried that and it worked. So I suggest a) having a more helpful error than "409 CONFLICT" and b) update the quick-start guide to clearly state this (it says "at least 2 nodes enlisted", which is too ambiguous)
<alfs> I also wonder if there is a way to release nodes from the web interface? Now I did it via maas-cli nodes list, getting the system id, then maas-cli node release node-nnnn. But is there some simpler way of releasing?
<gmb> alfs: Thanks for the documentation feedback. Would you mind filing a bug about this so we can track the work (https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+filebug)?
<alfs> sure
<rvba> alfs: Hi, thanks for the feedback.  I think we have a bug about the fact that the "conflict" error is not really helpful… let me see if I can find it.
<rvba> alfs: you should be able to release nodes from the UI by using the "Stop" button or the "Stop nodes" bulk action.
<alfs> Ok - can't find a stop node, only action is a greyed out delete node. (Perhaps I'm running an old version, anyway it's from the cloud-archive:tools repository
<alfs> 1.2+bzr1373+dfsg-0ubuntu1~12.04.5
<rvba> Yeah, it's a bit old and that's probably why the stop button isn't there.
<alfs> btw, is trusty available in later maas releases (seeing that it should be a final release today :))
<rvba> alfs: yes, MAAS 1.5 is in Trusty. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes.
<rvba> gmb: can you confirm that the version switcher widget is displayed correctly on maas.ubuntu.com/docs ?
<rvba> (I had to fight with the cache here but it might be because I requested that page when I was still syncing the documentation)
<gmb> rvba: Yep. Looks good.
<rvba> gmb: does it include version 1.3?
<gmb> Yes
<rvba> Ok, cool.  Thanks for checking.
<gmb> np
<alfs> I did an apt-get update + upgrade on my installation, got to maas 1.4, and now there is a "stop node" and "use the fast installer" action buttons.
<alfs> now going for a do-release-upgrade -d to trusty and see how that works out
<alfs> would it be possible to provision to a ram-disk instead of permanent storage? ie. like the enlisting boot, but with a "full" installation
<rvba> alfs: no, disk-less provisioning is currently not supported.  But it's on our radar :).
<alfs> that would be really nice, we've got rooms of student workstations that need to have a windows installation daytime, but could then be used as a cloud at night and weekends
<bladernr_> Hey, out of curiosity, how long will it take after the release announcement to get official 14.04 PXE and Ephemeral images for MAAS?
<bladernr_> (how long shoud I wait before updating my maas server?
<rvba> bladernr_: rc images are already in place.
<rvba> smoser: how long before the 'release' images are in place?
<bladernr_> rvba: cool... so to confimr then, the current RC images are considered officially golden?
<bladernr_> confirm, even...
<rvba> bladernr_: I think so… but let's get smoser to confirm that 'officially' :).
<smoser> bladernr_, RC images are not golden, no.
<smoser> but i'm not sure why you're concerned about when you shoudl update.
<rvba> smoser: oh?
<smoser> just update
<smoser> and then update again
<smoser> and then again
<smoser> (as you can, and should do)
<bladernr_> ok... the reason I asked is that the TPMs, FEs and Cert team wanted to know how long they needed to wait to update to "Official 14.04 PXE and ephemerals" for official certification testing on Server
<bladernr_> if I update a maas server NOW, and start cert testing, I may not be using actual Golden images there
<bladernr_> thus my cert would be unacceptable
<smoser> well, that makes some sense.
<bladernr_> yeah, it's not so much a matter of function as it is just paperwork and official blessing
<smoser> but in reality, the nature of maas (and the ubuntu archive) is that you testing something "now" bears no actual guarantee on someone running it tomorrow.
<bladernr_> right, but from a contractual point of view, saying "It's Certified on Beta 2" is one thing (unsupported) but saying "It's supported on 14.04 GA" means "It's supported until 14.04 is EOL"
<bladernr_> err... saying "It's CERTIFIED on 14.04 GA"
<smoser> bladernr_, actually what is in 'daily' right now is what i would hope to make 'release' later today.
<bladernr_> me too... heh... no respins!
<smoser> bladernr_, ok. so what is there now is crap (in daily).
<smoser> it missed a bunch of stuff.
<alfs> gettings hickups in the commissioning, the installerer halts at "download installer components", no kernel modules were found
<alfs> and requires console interaction
<alfs> basically added trusty to bootresources.yaml and import-pxe-files
<rvba> alfs: this is https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1302158
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1302158 in MAAS "Default Installer: No kernel modules were found" [Undecided,Invalid]
<rvba> smoser: I thought this (^) would disappear now that the kernels are "stable"…?
<alfs> ah, ty :). Will let it rest until tomorrow
<rvba> alfs: did you run the import script again to make sure you have the latest imageS?
<alfs> yes, I ran it a number of times, there were also some problems, e.g. a .part file missing, next time a bad checksum, then a missing pgp key, and then it completeted
<smoser> rvba, it will
<alfs> anyway, I'm going for a clean trusty maas install, there may be some artifacts of upgradings and my hacking around
<smoser> rvba, we'res till out of date
<smoser> working on that right now. thought i had it last night, but messed up something.
<rvba> smoser: okay
<rvba> Thanks for the heads up.
<smoser> rvba, bladernr_ we should be good now in daily.
<smoser> and the plan will be to promote 20140416 builds to release here shortly
<bladernr_> smoser: should this be necessary now:
<bladernr_> <kentb> bladernr, you need to modify bootresources.yaml to point to the daily directory to get anything newer than april 10th (that's what I had to do)
<bladernr_> that was just to pull trust dailies...
<bladernr_> we should be able to revert that today, yes?
<bladernr_> smoser: nevermind, now that I poked around a bit I see what you were saying.
<smoser> yeah, so dailies now have 20140416 stuff.
<smoser> but releases does not.
<bladernr_> smoser: ack... thanks
<Kupo24z> Hey all, are trusty release maas boot images avalible? All im getting are RC
<bladernr_> question... in bootresources.yaml, theres a selections: &id001 and a selections: *id001 in two different sections (Daily and Releases)
<bladernr_> does that mean maas-import-pxe-files will look for the same selections in both releases and daily on maas.ubuntu.com?
<bladernr_> e.g. is *id001 just a pointer back to everything that follows under &id001?
<blahRus> Bump for 14.04 maas images???
#maas 2014-04-18
<amir_> Hai guys
<bladernr_> Hey guys,  I have a question...  looking at the list of install images for my cluster controller, I see that now I have both RC and Release images for Trusty.  BUT, when I edit a node and pick the version to install, I only see "Trusty", no way to specify whether to use the RC or the Release image.  Presuming I have both Trusty Release, and Trusty Dailies (For testing the soon to come 14.04.1 images) how do I specify which image to us
<bladernr_> e?
<rvba> bladernr_: the latest imported image is the one that will be used… this is a known limitation.  I suggest you import only the 'release' images to be sure these are the ones being used.
<rvba> bladernr_: we obviously intend to fix this in the near future.
<rvba> bladernr_: I just filed bug 1309593.
<ubot5> bug 1309593 in MAAS "No way to specify which image should be used when similar images with different labels are available." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309593
<bladernr_> rvba: ahhh, ok.
<bladernr_> rvba: thanks!
<bladernr_> rvba: interestingly, I deleted the whole contents of /var/lib/maas/boot-resources, and re-imported everything after making sure bootresources.yaml was the newest version and only specified releases... I still show both trusty RC and Release images listed
<bladernr_> rvba: probably because the stream still shows both
<bladernr_> http://maas.ubuntu.com/images/ephemeral-v2/releases/trusty/amd64/
<bladernr_> makes sense then.
<iulik> hi all
<qhartman> When I change interface configuration in the MAAS interface, should I expect that to actually make changes to the network config on the server? It does not seem to...
#maas 2014-04-19
<kaizhang> Hi, I have a question about setting up MAAS and I can't find the answer from the document. Is here a place to ask?
#maas 2015-04-13
<mup> Bug #1443257 was opened: 1.8b1: regiond.log reported as data file instead of ascii text by file <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443257>
<mup> Bug #1443344 was opened: MAAS node details page shows BMC password in cleartext <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443344>
<mup> Bug #1443346 was opened: utils.fs.atomic_write does not preserve file ownership <MAAS:In Progress by ubuntudotcom1> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443346>
<AskUbuntu> in a public/private network deployment of MAAS + Openstack why does MAAS need to know about the public network? | http://askubuntu.com/q/608697
<mup> Bug #1443408 was opened: Web UI ignores "Choose your image" and deploys some other image anyway <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443408>
<mup> Bug #1443410 was opened: Node.devices and Device.objects return different model classes <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443410>
<mup> Bug #1443408 changed: Web UI ignores "Choose your image" and deploys some other image anyway <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443408>
<mup> Bug #1443410 changed: Node.devices and Device.objects return different model classes <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443410>
<mup> Bug #1443425 was opened: Node page displays network section offset off the right of the screen in web UI <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443425>
<mup> Bug #1443408 was opened: Web UI ignores "Choose your image" and deploys some other image anyway <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443408>
<mup> Bug #1443410 was opened: Node.devices and Device.objects return different model classes <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443410>
<mup> Bug #1443425 changed: Node page displays network section offset off the right of the screen in web UI <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443425>
<mup> Bug #1248475 changed: Ubuntu version drop-downs don't reflect contents of the PXE config file <hwe> <landscape> <papercut> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248475>
<mup> Bug #1248475 was opened: Ubuntu version drop-downs don't reflect contents of the PXE config file <hwe> <landscape> <papercut> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248475>
<mup> Bug #1248475 changed: Ubuntu version drop-downs don't reflect contents of the PXE config file <hwe> <landscape> <papercut> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248475>
<mup> Bug #1443473 was opened: 1.8b2 Cluster details page allows user to change cluster status back to pending or rejected <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443473>
<mup> Bug #1443473 changed: 1.8b2 Cluster details page allows user to change cluster status back to pending or rejected <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443473>
<AskUbuntu> Juju - Can't access juju charm store | http://askubuntu.com/q/608792
<mup> Bug #1443519 was opened: when bind reloading is locking, regiond complete blocks. <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443519>
<mup> Bug #1443548 was opened: 1.8b2: After executing an action such as deploy, we should get back to filtered list <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443548>
<nocker> hi
<nocker> question, if I set up a maas server (as cluster and region), with two different networks
<nocker> maas-region will be configured in one of the interfaces
<nocker> so, nodes connected to the other interface cannot reach the metadataserver
<nocker> Do I need to configure the server to route the traffic from the second interface to the ip where region controller is running?
<mup> Bug #962895 changed: When nodes are deleted, the dashboard does not return to the state it's in when you first load the dashboard with no nodes present. <dashboard> <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/962895>
<mup> Bug #962900 changed: The summary message ("X nodes in this MAAS") on the dashboard flickers when lots of nodes are added. <dashboard> <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/962900>
<mup> Bug #971704 changed: Dashboard graph with lots of nodes (>100) in the same state makes the other nodes practically invisible <dashboard> <exploratory-testing> <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/971704>
<mup> Bug #1443627 was opened: 1.8beta2: MAAS failes to release nodes <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443627>
<mup> Bug #1443631 was opened: maas1.8beta2: Unhandled Error in mark_failed() when stopping regiond <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443631>
<mup> Bug #984117 changed: MAAS does not summarise reserved nodes on home page <dashboard> <trivial> <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/984117>
<mup> Bug #993734 changed: Dashboard hover message does not update on node change <dashboard> <ui> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/993734>
<mup> Bug #1237385 changed: The fast path installer can be enabled on ARM nodes. <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237385>
<mup> Bug #1238164 changed: maas-import-ephemerals keeps local .tar.gz files cached which is unnecessary <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238164>
<mup> Bug #1443644 was opened: hwe kernels should not be part of the architecture <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443644>
<mup> Bug #1443671 was opened: Can't recommission to correct bad IPMI password without hacking node state into Commissioning via SQL <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443671>
<mup> Bug #1443673 was opened: No good way to set a default password to use for IPMI, instead of the random password <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443673>
<bmorriso> How do I determine what password was set for the ubuntu user so I can access the host on the console?
<bmorriso> Is there a way to wipe a disk via the API or CLI?
#maas 2015-04-14
<mup> Bug #1443700 was opened: Node.release is not using post_commit hooks <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443700>
<mup> Bug #1443709 was opened: Error on request (58) node.check_power <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443709>
<mup> Bug #1441471 changed: MAAS python-vmomi power type: can't "add chassis" twice <MAAS:Invalid by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441471>
<mup> Bug #1443840 was opened: Paper background image loaded from assets.ubuntu.com not locally <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443840>
<mup> Bug #1441471 was opened: MAAS python-vmomi power type: can't "add chassis" twice <MAAS:Invalid by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441471>
<mup> Bug #1443840 changed: Paper background image loaded from assets.ubuntu.com not locally <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443840>
<mup> Bug #1441471 changed: MAAS python-vmomi power type: can't "add chassis" twice <MAAS:Invalid by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441471>
<mup> Bug #1443840 was opened: Paper background image loaded from assets.ubuntu.com not locally <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443840>
<mup> Bug #1443917 was opened: IntegrityError: duplicate key value violates unique constraint "maasserver_componenterror_component_key", (component)=(clusters) already exists <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443917>
<mup> Bug #1443958 was opened: 1.8beta2: Can't double/triple click to select word/all in power parameters text boxes <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443958>
<mup> Bug #1443959 was opened: 1.8beta2: Going back from node page to node listing page loses filter <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443959>
<mup> Bug #1443986 was opened: 	crochet._eventloop.TimeoutError:  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443986>
<mup> Bug #1444012 was opened: 1.8beta2: settings page rendering is all messed up <oil> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444012>
<mup> Bug #1444012 changed: 1.8beta2: settings page rendering is all messed up <oil> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444012>
<mup> Bug #1444012 was opened: 1.8beta2: settings page rendering is all messed up <oil> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444012>
<mup> Bug #1444018 was opened: 1.8beta2: can't tell which stream my images came from after changing streams <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444018>
<AskUbuntu> Juju - Proxy issue | http://askubuntu.com/q/609240
<mup> Bug #1444039 was opened: 1.8beta2: View release notes and view documentation links broken <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444039>
<mup> Bug #1444039 changed: 1.8beta2: View release notes and view documentation links broken <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444039>
<mup> Bug #1444039 was opened: 1.8beta2: View release notes and view documentation links broken <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444039>
<j^2> ping
<j^2> anyone around?
<bmorriso> Is this chat logged somewhere?
<bmorriso> I asked a question last night and I'm curious if it was answered. Hate to ask it again.
<j^2> yeah
<j^2> i’m not sure
<bmorriso> I have a host that is failing to deploy. It comes up on the terminal, but it never pushes keys. Where might logs exist to try and determine why it is failing? It seems it is impossible to get the password set for the ubuntu user to log in on the console.
<bmorriso> Using the debian installer and a custom preseed, I was under the impression that it over wrote what existed the more specific preseed? Is this not the case? base (all the settings) trusty (trusty specific settings) host (host specific settings). The behavior I saw last week was that it doesn't inherit -- but rather expects a full-blow preseed for host-specific configuration.
<ctlaugh> I am looking for some DNS-related help... I had a working MAAS/Juju deployment that I just had to move from one lab/network to another.  Now, the nodes I have deployed using Juju can no longer resolve DNS.  The system running the MAAS controller is working fine.  If I modify resolv.conf and manually add the DNS server (instead of the entry for the MAAS server), the node works fine as well.
<ctlaugh> ^^ Something seems to not be right with DNS forwarding
<j^2> i just posted this: http://jjasghar.github.io/blog/2015/04/14/maas-setting-up-region-controller-and-cluster-controller/
<j^2> it seems to be lacking in the documentation
<ctlaugh> I think I just found the problem -- I went to using a gateway running dnsmasq (trusty) and I was getting a lot of DNSSEC-related errors (http://askubuntu.com/questions/537540/ubuntu-maas-dns-not-forwarding-request).  And, I just found that dnsmasq in trusty does not seem to support DNSSEC (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dnsmasq/+bug/1363366).  So, once I disabled DNSSEC in bind on the MAAS
<ctlaugh> controller, DNS forwarding is working.
<bmorriso> IRC logs for those that might want to know http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mup> Bug #1444154 was opened: UX: Adding a VMware (python-pyvmomi) node should not require a VM UUID <MAAS:In Progress by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444154>
<bmorriso> Anyone around well versed with Curtin???
#maas 2015-04-15
<mup> Bug #1444366 was opened: Vocabularies are not documented <api> <cli> <doc> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444366>
<mup> Bug #1444012 changed: 1.8beta2: settings page rendering is all messed up <oil> <MAAS:Invalid by ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444012>
<AskUbuntu> How many nodes to use Maas/Juju for Openstack (Juno)? | http://askubuntu.com/q/609589
<mup> Bug #1444012 was opened: 1.8beta2: settings page rendering is all messed up <oil> <MAAS:Confirmed for ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444012>
<rozie> hello. I'm looking at MAAS as I look for inventarisation/automation tool. I'll probably will give MAAS a try anyway, but will ask some questions as they may help me to understand what MAAS is and what it is capable of better:
<rozie> 1. Can MAAS work with different hardware setup (different hardware types, different amount of RAM/HDD)?
<rozie> 2. Can MAAS configure hardware RAID?
<rozie> 3. Can MAAS install base system? Can it be other Linux distribution than Ubuntu?
<rozie> 4. Is using JUJU necessary? If no, how is MAAS limited without JUJU?
<rozie> 5. How MAAS differs from FUEL (Mirantis)?
<rozie> TIA
<roaksoax> rozie: 1 should be. 2. no. 3. yes. 4. no. 5. a lot :)
<j^2> rozie: there’s chef integration now too :)
<rozie> j^2: thx, will take a look at this
<rozie> like: that's great, we use chef :-)
<j^2> nice!
<j^2> https://github.com/chef-partners/knife-maas
<j^2> https://github.com/chef-partners/maas
<bitchecker> hi
<kiko> hey jj
<kiko> what is up!
<kiko> j^2  too :)
<j^2> :D
<AskUbuntu> How to edit machine hardware detail deployed by Juju? | http://askubuntu.com/q/609741
#maas 2015-04-16
<mup> Bug #1440994 was opened: maas api "device read <hostname>" returns HTML 404  <api> <confusing-ui> <juju-net> <robustness> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1440994>
<mup> Bug #1440994 changed: maas api "device read <hostname>" returns HTML 404  <api> <confusing-ui> <juju-net> <robustness> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1440994>
<mup> Bug #1440994 was opened: maas api "device read <hostname>" returns HTML 404  <api> <confusing-ui> <juju-net> <robustness> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1440994>
<lovea> My hat goes off to whoever wrote the MAAS node naming function, very entertaining. I just ended up with a node called whopping-underwear.maas :-)
<mup> Bug #1444992 was opened: fastpath install duplicates iSCSI initiator names, blocking iSCSI HW <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1444992>
<mup> Bug #1445045 was opened: Missing helper script to exercise a node/a list of nodes <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445045>
<mup> Bug #1445070 was opened: Edit Node pages shows root password in plaintext <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445070>
<mup> Bug #1445073 was opened: Crash refreshing profile at the command-line prevents other profiles from being refreshed. <cli> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445073>
<mup> Bug #1445223 was opened: GUI issue when selecting a node <css> <gui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445223>
#maas 2015-04-17
<mup> Bug #1445430 was opened: 1.8b3 Incorrect padding on MAAS logo <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445430>
<mup> Bug #1445430 changed: 1.8b3 Incorrect padding on MAAS logo <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445430>
<mup> Bug #1445430 was opened: 1.8b3 Incorrect padding on MAAS logo <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445430>
<mup> Bug #1445482 was opened: Nodes in "New" state cannot be powered off <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445482>
<mup> Bug #1445482 changed: Nodes in "New" state cannot be powered off <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445482>
<mup> Bug #1445482 was opened: Nodes in "New" state cannot be powered off <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445482>
<mup> Bug #1445563 was opened: 1.8beta3: Selecting a new filter doesn't bring my view to the top of the node list <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445563>
<mup> Bug #1445574 was opened: MAAS doesn't provide node utilization over time information <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445574>
<nodtkn> howdy does anyone have a link to supported power controllers?
#maas 2015-04-18
<mup> Bug #1445717 was opened: 180b3 - mark broken is broken <uosci> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445717>
#maas 2015-04-19
<mup> Bug #1445939 was opened: MAAS users (not admins) can see all node event logs. They only need to be allowed to see their own <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445939>
<mup> Bug #1445941 was opened: WebUI needs a filter for deployed OS <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445941>
<mup> Bug #1445942 was opened: Unable to determine purpose for node: '%s'", u'node-08.maas' <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445942>
<mup> Bug #1445945 was opened: Node Event Log needs to store the user <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445945>
<mup> Bug #1445950 was opened: Proxy error when trying to delete a windows image <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445950>
<mup> Bug #1445959 was opened: Deploying a different OS from node details page yields in always deploying ubuntu <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445959>
<mup> Bug #1445962 was opened: when adding a virsh chassis via the WebUI, it is forcing me to input password <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445962>
<mup> Bug #1445965 was opened: [1.8.0b3] Cannot probe-and-enlist hardware <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445965>
<mup> Bug #1445990 was opened: juju destroy-environment released machines not deployed by juju <pyjuju:New> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445990>
<mup> Bug #1445993 was opened: Cannot power on machine in broken state <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445993>
<mup> Bug #1445994 was opened: [1.8.0b3] Add Devices button has disappeared <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445994>
<mup> Bug #1445997 was opened: [1.8.0b3] Clicking on a device takes be back to node details page <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445997>
<mup> Bug #1446000 was opened: [1.8.0b3] MAC is not shown in device list <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1446000>
#maas 2016-04-18
<mup> Bug #1571460 opened: backtrace when creating bcached partition <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571460>
<mup> Bug #1571563 opened: Can't override built in partitioning <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571563>
<mup> Bug #1571621 opened: MAAS does not add node to DNS Domain <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571621>
<mup> Bug #1571622 opened: Bad VLAN Validation on UI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571622>
<mup> Bug #1571645 opened: DNS zone serials are not stable <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571645>
<mup> Bug #1551471 changed: postrm scripts are overly agressive in removing files <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551471>
<mup> Bug #1571563 changed: Can't override built in partitioning <curtin:New> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571563>
<mup> Bug #1571670 opened: [2.0 beta 2] Can't edit fabric's, vlans, subnets from the WebUI <ux> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571670>
<mup> Bug #1571672 opened: ]2.0 beta 2] Can't edit IP ranges <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571672>
<mup> Bug #1571680 opened: [UI 2.0b2] MAAS Controller listing page doesn't indicate whne a rack is downloading images <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571680>
<mup> Bug #1571683 opened: Unable to Commission HP m800 cartridge with maas 1.9 and maas 2,0 <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571683>
<mup> Bug #1531531 opened: 1.9 rc4: third-party driver not getting installed for storage device <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531531>
<mup> Bug #1571769 opened: Please support MAAS 2.0 in Trusty client <oil> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571769>
<nooboob>  hi all, does anyone know if MAAS runs on raspberry pi 3 and if pi's can be managed by it? Thanks a lot.
<mup> Bug #1571563 opened: Can't override built in partitioning <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571563>
<roaksoax> nooboob: it should be possible to run it on a raspberry pi, it is just python
<roaksoax> nooboob: but you wont be able to manage a raspberrypi with maas, provided it doesn't have a BMC
<roaksoax> unless you do things manually
<mup> Bug #1571563 changed: Can't override built in partitioning <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571563>
<nooboob> roaksoax: Thanks a lot. So i have to figure out howto emulate a BMC on a Pi3? Well, first i have to understand why a BMC is needed for MAAS. Lets ask google ... .
<mup> Bug #1571563 opened: Can't override built in partitioning <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 1.9:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571563>
<nooboob> Ok, IPMI is needed by MAAS to turn the nodes off, PXE boot and wake on lan to turn it on. So in theory i can at least turn the other pi's on but not off.
<mup> Bug #1571851 opened: [2.0 beta 2] interface_set returns an interface without 'links' even if empty <ci> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571851>
#maas 2016-04-19
<mup> Bug #1571898 opened: [2.0 beta 2] Fabric's are not created sequencially <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571898>
<andywojo> Hi
<andywojo> Can I still use MAAS id I don't have access to my DHCP? I.E I don't manage the DHCP in my lab, but still want to use MAAS
<mup> Bug #1572060 opened: Cannot add chassis with port <qa-missing> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1572060>
<dimitern> roaksoax: this ^^ is a serious blocker for juju
<dimitern> oops, not that
<dimitern> roaksoax: I meant this bug 1572070
<dimitern> huh.. mup's not around..
<dimitern> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1572070
<mup> Bug #1572070 opened: MAAS 2.0 cannot link physical device interfaces to tagged vlans, breaking juju 2.0 multi-NIC containers <juju> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1572070>
<mup> Bug #1572076 opened:  [UI 2.0b1] Impossible to change subnet CIDR or gateway with instant editing <design> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1572076>
<kevinkga> hi there. I've been tasked with investigating a potential openstack implementation and I was thinking of using ubuntu maas for this too. This needs to eventually be setup in production. Could someone recommend me where to find commercial support for implementing this? e.g. consultancy
<rbasak> kevinkga: from Canonical? See http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/openstack maybe?
<kevinkga> Thanks rbasak. It looks interesting. However, there does not seem to be any advertised service to setup OpenStack in our existing datacenter. What's more is that the ubuntu website just advertised Mesosphere DCOS... but I'm confused since that seems to overlap a lot with MaaS
<rbasak> kevinkga: http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/openstack/managed-cloud
<rbasak> kevinkga: or, from http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/openstack, "Get a customised cloud"?
<kevinkga> aha! sorry I was being daft (no had enough coffee in me today it seems)
<kevinkga> on another note, I'm trying to setup maas in a limited setup to test-drive it. However, after running "sudo apt-get install maas -y" the terminal locks and the last message is:
<kevinkga>  > maasserver:0102_candidate_name  > maasserver:0103_candidate_names Killed
<kevinkga> any ideas anyone?
<kevinkga> the same thing happens on 14.04 running on VirtualBox as well as on 15.10 running on my local machine
<rbasak> Anything in "dmesg|tail"? That looks like the OOM killer to me. How much RAM in the machine?
<kevinkga> that's quite possible. 14.04 was running in Virtualbox with 8192 RAM. However on 15.10 that's running on my local PC with 32GB RAM and 20GB free at the time that I run it. Let me see if I find anything in dmesg
<kevinkga> rbasak, you're right -> [  134.534523] Out of memory: Kill process 10830 (maas-region-adm) score 386 or sacrifice child
<kevinkga> Is there a recommended memory setting set for running maas?
<rbasak> It seems a bit odd. I don't know of any recommendation but for what it does I'd expect 8G to be enough.
<kevinkga> I'll just increase it slightly and see. Thanks a lot for your help today rbasak
<rbasak> kevinkga: no problem. Please do file a bug if it seems to need excessive memory.
<rbasak> kevinkga: there isn't a ulimit or cgroup preventing it from using your available memory, is there?
<rbasak> Though it really should work in the default configuration.
<kevinkga> I don't think it's a bug. It might have been other stuff that I had running
<roryschramm> hey im having some problems with maas - fresh install of ubuntu 1404 and maas 1.9 from stable ppa - after reboot of server the region and cluster become disconnected - bug 1563483
<mup> Bug #1572340 opened: PXE boot fails when two interfaces are managed <cdo-qa> <pxe> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1572340>
<mup> Bug #1572340 changed: PXE boot fails when two interfaces are managed <cdo-qa> <pxe> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1572340>
<mup> Bug #1572340 opened: PXE boot fails when two interfaces are managed <cdo-qa> <pxe> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1572340>
#maas 2016-04-20
<dimitern> blake_r, roaksoax, mpontillo: hey guys, thanks for fixing bug 1572070! however, the last experimental3 package does not include that fix (just confirmed, using the same script): bzr4936 vs. 2.0.0 (beta3+bzr4932) I upgraded to
<mup> Bug #1572540 opened: Maas 2.0 dhcpd assigns IP addresses out of configured pool <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1572540>
<mup> Bug #1572540 changed: Maas 2.0 dhcpd assigns IP addresses out of configured pool <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1572540>
<mup> Bug #1572540 opened: Maas 2.0 dhcpd assigns IP addresses out of configured pool <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1572540>
<mup> Bug #1572540 changed: Maas 2.0 dhcpd assigns IP addresses out of configured pool <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1572540>
<mup> Bug #1572646 opened: Spurious failures in test_regionservice <tech-debt> <tests> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1572646>
<mup> Bug #1572646 changed: Spurious failures in test_regionservice <tech-debt> <tests> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1572646>
<mup> Bug #1572646 opened: Spurious failures in test_regionservice <tech-debt> <tests> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1572646>
<mup> Bug #1536741 changed: Network description is lost during 1.8 to 1.9 upgrade <MAAS:Won't Fix> <MAAS 1.9:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1536741>
<mup> Bug #1572740 opened: Detect and identify NIC SR-IOV capability <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1572740>
<bogdanteleaga> is there a way to run 1.10 on xenial, preferably a ppa?
#maas 2016-04-21
<mup> Bug #1573033 opened: [2.0 beta 3] api output is not consistent <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573033>
<mup> Bug #1573035 opened: [2.0 beta 3] list-boot-images should report 'status' in lowercase <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573035>
<mup> Bug #1573046 opened: 14.04 images not available for commissioning as distrio-info --lts now reports xenial <kanban-cross-team> <landscape> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573046>
<mup> Bug #1573072 opened: Cannot commission KVM node with 16.04 (xenial) <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573072>
<mup> Bug #1573072 changed: Cannot commission KVM node with 16.04 (xenial) <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573072>
<mup> Bug #1573072 opened: Support Xenial as commissioning image in 1.9 <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573072>
<jalt> Hi, I'm playing with MAAS (fresh 16.04 install, amd64) which shows Version 2.0.0 (beta3+bzr4941), yet is affected by https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1467584, which shows as fixed. When I tried to switch to the (stable) ppa, I noticed that it only has version 1.9.  Any hints/suggestions?
<jalt> For context, I need the CLI to change the DHCP pool range, because from the GUI I assigned it to a range that was too wide (your docs were a bit misleading in that they only mention the static/sticky IPs too late, way after the initial pool is set), and there is no way (that I could find) to change it from the GUI.
<mup> Bug #1573219 opened: Deleting user in UI leads to 500 <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573219>
<jalt> Is it possible to have WoL show up as a power type for a node? I.e. without proper IPMI or other BMC?
<mup> Bug #1573264 opened: enlistment fails: /tmp/sh.UZ7qJT/bin/maas-enlist: archdetect: not found <arm64> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573264>
<mup> Bug #1573301 opened: list-boot-images fails when rack has no boot images <MAAS:In Progress by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573301>
<mup> Bug #1573304 opened: maas-provision causing connection refused with TFTP back-end <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573304>
#maas 2016-04-22
<mup> Bug #1573400 opened: [2.0] Rack controllers not serving DHCP to fabic <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573400>
<mup> Bug #1573492 opened: Traceback deleting fabric <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573492>
<mup> Bug #1573528 opened: More kernels required <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573528>
<mup> Bug #1557103 changed: [2.0b2] After having disabled secondary rack, dhcpd fails <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557103>
<mup> Bug #1573626 opened: [2.0b3] Interfaces on region controllers are not discovered <ha> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573626>
<mup> Bug #1573644 opened: [2.0 beta 3] tag only supports 'nodes' and don't specifically support 'machines' or 'controller's <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573644>
<mup> Bug #1573644 changed: [2.0 b3] tag only supports 'nodes' and and not 'machines' or 'controller's <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573644>
<mup> Bug #1573644 opened: [2.0 b3] tag only supports 'nodes' and and not 'machines' or 'controller's <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573644>
<mup> Bug #1573660 opened: [2.0b4] ipranges create type field should not be required <api> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573660>
<mup> Bug #1573669 opened: [2.0b3] Auto-tagging does not work <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573669>
<mup> Bug #1573690 opened: In the domain details pages, sometimes names have links to nodes when they should not <MAAS:In Progress by lamont> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573690>
<mup> Bug #1573768 opened: [2.0b3] Node names could not be changed <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573768>
<mup> Bug #1573770 opened: [2.0b3] Node accept-all is not an option <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573770>
<mup> Bug #1573770 changed: [2.0b3] Node accept-all is not an option <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573770>
<mup> Bug #1573770 opened: [2.0b3] Node accept-all is not an option <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573770>
<mup> Bug #1573770 changed: [2.0b3] Node accept-all is not an option <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573770>
<mup> Bug #1573779 opened: [2.0 beta 3] Node endpoint is confusing for users <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573779>
<mup> Bug #1573779 changed: [2.0 beta 3] Node endpoint is confusing for users <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573779>
<mup> Bug #1573779 opened: [2.0 beta 3] Node endpoint is confusing for users <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573779>
<mup> Bug #1573779 changed: [2.0 beta 3] Node endpoint is confusing for users <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573779>
<mup> Bug #1573779 opened: [2.0 beta 3] Node endpoint is confusing for users <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573779>
#maas 2016-04-23
<Dhaval> Hello
<Dhaval> ??
<mup> Bug #1574003 opened: [2.0a4] When power_type changed to manual "power_state" was not set to "unknown" <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574003>
<mup> Bug #1574003 changed: [2.0a4] When power_type changed to manual "power_state" was not set to "unknown" <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574003>
<mup> Bug #1574003 opened: [2.0a4] When power_type changed to manual "power_state" was not set to "unknown" <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574003>
<mup> Bug #1574027 opened: In 1.9.1+bzr4543-0ubuntu1~trusty build, 16.04 cloud boot image fails to allow recommission of nodes. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574027>
<mup> Bug #1573046 changed: 14.04 images not available for commissioning as distrio-info --lts now reports xenial <landscape> <MAAS:Fix Released by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573046>
<mup> Bug #1574027 changed: In 1.9.1+bzr4543-0ubuntu1~trusty build, 16.04 cloud boot image fails to allow recommission of nodes. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574027>
<mup> Bug #1574113 opened:  Deploy fails in an offline environment <curtin:New> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574113>
#maas 2016-04-24
<mup> Bug #1434679 changed: maas does not know about vivid <amd64> <apport-bug> <patch> <third-party-packages> <trusty> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Trusty):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434679>
<slacker27> Hey guys, I have noticed this bug is fixed and set to Fix Released -- how do I get the latest build? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1573046)
<slacker27> I've added maas/next and it wasn't in there.
<wibble> does anyone know if it's possible to change the default domain from maas?
<roaksoax> slacker27: ppa:maas/stable
<slacker27> Did an update, and checked with apt-cache policy maas, it is showing 1.9.1+bzr4543-0ubuntu2~trusty1 0
<slacker27> Which I don't think has the 1.9.2 package fix?
#maas 2017-04-17
<mup> Bug #1679882 changed: [2.1] rackd status is stuck at "NN% connected to region controllers" with Active-Active regiond <docteam> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1679882>
<Budgie^Smore> o/ juju world
<vogelc> anyone else get this error after upgrading to RC2?   maasserver.websockets.protocol: [critical] Error on request (193) general.osinfo: not enough values to unpack (expected 2, got 1)
<vogelc> anyone else get this error after upgrading to RC2?   maasserver.websockets.protocol: [critical] Error on request (193) general.osinfo: not enough values to unpack (expected 2, got 1)
<pmatulis> vogelc, nope. just upgraded. which log? or was it STDOUT
<ikonia> win 4
<ikonia> oops
<mup> Bug #1683433 opened: MAAS 2.2-rc1 refuses to deploy if all a node's interfaces are set to DHCP <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683433>
<alanmac> Hello all! We are trying to standup MaaS on Ubuntu 16.04 - an issue we're running into is trying to get our iLO network recognized (Version 2.1.3 of MaaS). We don't have an actual interface into this network, but do have DHCP helpers forwarding traffic. We have the subnet on the rack controller, but still not working. Do we need an interface into that network still?
<Budgie^Smore> (Disclaimer: not an issue I have come across) You may want to make sure that the networks have routes between them, most likely the iLo's can't see the maas server
<craigs> @Budgie^Smore I work with alanmac - they can just fine.
<Budgie^Smore> craigs hmmm
<craigs> actually we have a vlan that is not routed to that nic. we are going to fix that right now.
<craigs> hopefully
<alanmac> we are also looking to upgrade/re-install to 2.2 beta4 - https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.0/en/release-notes-all#220-beta4
<alanmac> DHCP Relay support is a major feature addition
<Budgie^Smore> yeah that is an awesome addition :)
<craigs> :)
<mup> Bug #1683440 opened: 2.2 RC2 upgrade from Beta 4: Traceback error "Not enough values to unpack" on most UI tabs <hwcert-server> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683440>
<vogelc> pmatulis: The error is being logged in regiond.log
<mup> Bug #1683448 opened: [2.2] Trackback on regiond start-up <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683448>
<sliver> Hello all, installed maas 2.2rc2 and I may have hit a bug with ILO4 control.
<sliver> Failed to query node's BMC - Failed to execute ('/usr/bin/ipmitool', '-I', 'lanplus', '-H', '10.62.0.61', '-U', 'administrator', '-P', 'passwordhere', '70:10:6f:bc:4f:c8', 'power', 'status') for cartridge 70:10:6f:bc:4f:c8 at 10.62.0.61: Invalid command: 70:10:6f:bc:4f:c8
<sliver> any quick way to adjust the code call to not put in the mac
<pmatulis> vogelc, hmm, well i don't see it on my end
<vogelc> pmatulis: The bug that was opened today is identical to what I have been seeing.   https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683440
<mup> Bug #1683465 opened: no easy way to add early commands to curtin <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683465>
<pmatulis> vogelc, you upgraded from beta4?
<pmatulis> ah, another poster up'd from rc1
<pmatulis> odd that i didn't get bit
<vogelc> pmatulis: I upgraded from RC1.
<alanmac> my coworkers and I are trying to get dhcp relay to work properly (MaaS 2.2 rc2) - we have dhcp helpers pointing to our MaaS deployment server (all in one - with controller), I added a new VLAN to get the option of adding a dhcp relay, then added a subnet - 10.62.0.0/22 to this vlan. but i'm unable to have this subnet show up in the controller.
<mup> Bug #1683502 opened: [2.2] Random test failure: test_dehydrate_script_set_status <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683502>
<mup> Bug #1683503 opened: [2.2] Random test failure: test__accepts_mix_of_id_and_ipaddress <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683503>
<mpontillo> alanmac: when you say "show up in the controller", I assume you mean rendered in the DHCP configuration?
<mpontillo> alanmac: you'll need to do something like "maas $PROFILE vlan update $FABRIC_NAME $VID relay_vlan=$VLAN_ID" to tell MAAS that packets from $VID are being relayed to $VLAN_ID (you need the database ID for the VLAN for $VLAN_ID)
<alanmac> mpontillo I went into more details here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/905989/maas-2-2rc2-dhcp-relay-help
<mpontillo> alanmac: can you expand on what you mean by "showing up in the controller"?
<mpontillo> alanmac: if the subnet is not defined in MAAS, you must create it first
<mpontillo> alanmac: and assign it to the VLAN you expect to relay from
<alanmac> I stepped through the doc, had to create a new VLAN, then I added a new subnet - 10.62.0.0/22, this vlan is set with relay dhcp per the guide i quoted above. The issue I'm running into is that when i go to the Controller view and see the list of subnets available/assigned to this controller, this subnet is not one of them
<mpontillo> newell: ^ can you take a look at sliver's question above about iLO4? I'm not familiar with that power driver
<mpontillo> alanmac: you should be able to browse to the subnet via the top-level subnets tab; it sounds like an oversight in the networks view
<mpontillo> alanmac: rather, in the controllers view; we should probably show which VLANs we're relaying for as well as direct attached
<newell> sliver: Did you try running that command by itself?
<alanmac> mpontillo in regards to sliver's issue - (we work together) - ipmi 2.0 driver works just fine
<sliver> yes
<newell> sliver: same error I assume?
<sliver> the command works fine without the mac in the cli
<sliver> same error
<mpontillo> alanmac: I figured it might; most people just use the IMPI driver if it works; it's easiest and automatically configures itself when the node enlists, which is nice
<sliver> I can pastebin if you desire
<mpontillo> sliver: if you can file a bug with the details that would be great https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+filebug
<sliver> ack, will do tom am
<newell> sliver: thanks
<alanmac> mpontillo you have time for a webex?
<alanmac> not sure what we're missing here
<alanmac> we are getting these through tcpdump -i any | grep -i 70:10:6f:bb:ea:28 and then I get this: 15:08:49.918268 IP 10.62.0.36.bootpc > use1foreman.bootps: BOOTP/DHCP, Request from 70:10:6f:bb:ea:28 (oui Unknown), length 300
<alanmac> just no response back
<mpontillo> alanmac: I answered your stackexchange question with a few more details
<alanmac> awesome, looking
<mpontillo> alanmac: did you enable DHCP on the VLAN you expect the relayed packets to arrive on?
<mpontillo> alanmac: the DHCP server still needs to be told which interfaces on the rack controller it should listen to, so that might be what is missing
<mpontillo> alanmac: also, are the iLOs trying to DHCP from MAAS? I'm a little worried about that; if the iLO/IPMI addresses change, that could confuse MAAS in the future.. you might want to make those static IPs for reliability
<alanmac> i'm re-enabling dhcp - clicking on the VLAN and setting "Provide DHCP", I'm unable to pull down to select the controller.
<sliver> dhcp responds on the dhcp relayed packets fine with we enable a global dynamic pool
<sliver> when we set a mac in the ipmi settings with an ip, nothing is set in dhcp.leases
<sliver> hence, no response
<sliver> are we missing something obvious?
<sliver> we do see the shared-network setup in the dhcpd.conf
<sliver> no issue there (just gui issue)
<mpontillo> sliver: alanmac: ah, I think I see the issue.. so you are saying you want to provide DHCP for the relay VLAN but *not* the interface itself...
<sliver> we want to provide DHCP static mappings for BMC(ilo4) devices
<sliver> hopefully we are on the same page :)
<mpontillo> sliver: okay. so looking at the mailing list posting here https://lists.isc.org/pipermail/dhcp-users/2010-April/011635.html it seems MAAS should provide an empty subnet declaration for the local LAN if it is not being actively used for DHCP
<sliver> when we do this with foreman it just sets a leases entry for the mac
<sliver> same as I already see for hosts
<sliver> is it more expected behavior ilo network is just left dhcp auto assign and deal?
<mpontillo> sliver: well that makes MAAS a SPOF for your management network, whereas we would prefer you to still be able to manage your servers if your MAAS server goes up in flames
<mpontillo> sliver: I mean, we're flattered, really ;-)
<sliver> yea, it's a fairly common design to be honest
<sliver> long lease times(30 days) shrug
<sliver> we'll work around
<sliver> should be some pre-req docs talking about it :>, foreman does it out of the box easily, but trying to get to something better :O
<mpontillo> sliver: yeah unfortunately MAAS tends to use short lease times by default, due to the fact that dynamic ranges in MAAS are usually only temporary, and we don't want to burn IPs
<sliver> appreciate the assistance
<sliver> we'll go back to static ips in our design
<sliver> makes fully remote builds more challenging heh
<alanmac> greatly appreciated! we'll get these staticly assigned, we're almost there on provisioning, the dynamic ilos were holding us up
<kiko> sliver, but you can still give "static" IPs over DHCP, I'm not sure that was clear from what mpontillo pointed out?
#maas 2017-04-18
<sliver> kiko: that's not clear how
<mpontillo> sliver: you can use the ipaddresses reserve API to create a static mapping, and/or create a device with a static IP in order to get a static mapping
<mpontillo> sliver: actually the ipaddresses reserve API is deprecated now that I think of it, you want the link-subnet API and a device or machine generally
<mpontillo> sliver: or you can use the dns-resources API.
<mpontillo> (but now that I think of it, that may not create a static mapping, heh. it's past beer o'clock here...)
<sliver> yea i hear that. chat more later
<sliver> I think that gets us back to the other issue we have where we aren't on the bmc network so reliant on relay
<sliver> workaround in place with static
<sliver> ilo4's will flip from dhcp allocated to static and keep the dhcp ip which is badass
<sliver> oops just saw your pm, can do it tomorrow if you like still
<hipolito> good morning! how does maas handle prefix delegation on fabrics?
<mup> Bug #1683735 opened: [2.2.0rc2, UI, Nodes] Sort the machine listing by (the column) disks doesn't work <ui> <ux-qa-2.2> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683735>
<mup> Bug #1683735 changed: [2.2.0rc2, UI, Nodes] Sort the machine listing by (the column) disks doesn't work <ui> <ux-qa-2.2> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683735>
<mup> Bug #1683735 opened: [2.2.0rc2, UI, Nodes] Sort the machine listing by (the column) disks doesn't work <ui> <ux-qa-2.2> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683735>
<mup> Bug #1683741 opened: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] When I am adding a device, when I have added a second interface, the x to delete it doesn't receive focus <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683741>
<mup> Bug #1683758 opened: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] As I am adding a machine and  I have focused on the power type dropdown with my keyboard, when I press Enter a new MAC address gets added <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683758>
<mup> Bug #1683758 changed: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] As I am adding a machine and  I have focused on the power type dropdown with my keyboard, when I press Enter a new MAC address gets added <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683758>
<mup> Bug #1683758 opened: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] As I am adding a machine and  I have focused on the power type dropdown with my keyboard, when I press Enter a new MAC address gets added <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683758>
<mup> Bug #1683765 opened: [2.2.0rc2, UI, Controllers] # selected controllers doesn't have the updated link style <ui> <ux-qa-2.2> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683765>
<mup> Bug #1683769 opened: [2.2.0rc2, UX Improvement] In the device details page, the take action dropdpwn button is not needed <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683769>
<mup> Bug #1683776 opened: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] In device details-Interfaces-Add interface when I have focused (with my keyboard) on the IP assignment  dropdown and I click Enter, the contextual menu of the previous row opens <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683776>
<mup> Bug #1683786 opened: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] Some (interactive) UI components open with space and others with Enter and Space <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683786>
<mup> Bug #1683794 opened: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] Devices-Edit device When I am focused on IP assignment and I press Enter my changes are cancelled and the card closes <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683794>
<mup> Bug #1683810 opened: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] Device/Machine details - When (using the keyboard) I have opened the Take action dropdown and I am clicking on the down/right arrow the machine/device name goes to edit mode <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683810>
<mup> Bug #1683811 opened: [2.2.0rc2, UI, Machine details] When I am editing an interface and I click on the contextual menu of the previous interface, I cannot see the edit action <ui> <ux-qa-2.2> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683811>
<mup> Bug #1683816 opened: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] Device/Machine details - In the machine/device summary when (using the keyboard) I am editing and I have focused
<mup> on any of the form fields, when I hit Enter the cancel button gets clicked <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683816>
<mup> Bug #1683816 changed: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] Device/Machine details - In the machine/device summary when (using the keyboard) I am editing and I have
<mup> focused on any of the form fields, when I hit Enter the cancel button gets clicked <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683816>
<mup> Bug #1683816 opened: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] Device/Machine details - In the machine/device summary when (using the keyboard) I am editing and I have focused
<mup> on any of the form fields, when I hit Enter the cancel button gets clicked <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683816>
<mup> Bug #1683826 opened: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] Machine details-Interfaces. When I tab through the page using my keyboard, the table header Name|MAC doesn't receive focus <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683826>
<mup> Bug #1683834 opened: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] Machine details-Interfaces. When (using my keyboard) I click on Create bridge the keyboard focus doesn't go in the open card so that I can fill the bridge details. <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683834>
<mup> Bug #1683826 changed: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] Machine details-Interfaces. When I tab through the page using my keyboard, the table header Name|MAC doesn't receive focus <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683826>
<mup> Bug #1683834 changed: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] Machine details-Interfaces. When (using my keyboard) I click on Create bridge the keyboard focus doesn't go in the open card so that I can fill the bridge details. <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683834>
<mup> Bug #1683826 opened: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] Machine details-Interfaces. When I tab through the page using my keyboard, the table header Name|MAC doesn't receive focus <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683826>
<mup> Bug #1683834 opened: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] Machine details-Interfaces. When (using my keyboard) I click on Create bridge the keyboard focus doesn't go in the open card so that I can fill the bridge details. <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683834>
<rquiros183> Good day!!
<rquiros183> i have problem to conect node to mastermass server
<rquiros183> if i boot in pxe protocol
<rquiros183> the boot is fall
<mup> Bug #1683844 opened: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] When (using my keyboard) I have clicked on commissioning and I want to select hardware tests,  there is no way to navigate and select the scripts with my keyboard  <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683844>
<mup> Bug #1683849 opened: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] (Using my keyboard) If I am in a page with no interactive elements the focus jumps from the secondary navigation to the footer and I have no way to scroll down the page <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683849>
<mup> Bug #1683855 opened: Pod refresh errors when node has a logical volume <MAAS:New> <MAAS RSD :New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683855>
<mup> Bug #1683856 opened: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] Images-Custom source. When I am focused in the URL input field, when I press Enter the Show/Hide Advanced options changes state <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683856>
<mup> Bug #1683863 opened: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] When I want to edit a field I should be able to see clearly how to do that from the UI <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683863>
<mup> Bug #1683863 changed: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] When I want to edit a field I should be able to see clearly how to do that from the UI <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683863>
<mup> Bug #1683863 opened: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] When I want to edit a field I should be able to see clearly how to do that from the UI <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683863>
<mup> Bug #1683864 opened: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] The forms are not accessible <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683864>
<alanmac> Keep getting this error when we're trying to deploy ga kernel in MaaS 2.2rc2 - Node failed to be deployed, because of the following error: ['hwe_kernel(ga-16.04) is older than min_hwe_kernel(hwe-16.04).']
<mup> Bug #1683864 changed: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] The forms are not accessible <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683864>
<kiko> alanmac, are you consuming directly from our streams, or using a local mirror?
<alanmac> directly from your streams
<kiko> alanmac, any funny stuff, or a straight install and run? if the latter, could you find a bug with a reasonable reproducer and give me the number so our QA team can track it for you?
<alanmac> we get this error when the HWE kernel has been previously set on a node, then we try to deploy with GA. We have to mark them as broken, edit the min kernel on the machine summary screen, mark as fixed, then deploy and we're good.
<kiko> that's a bug then
<kiko> and well-caught at that
<kiko> mpontillo, ^^
<kiko> alanmac, do you have a proxy between you and the world?
<alanmac> cool, wanted to make sure, I'll get this logged on launchpad and kick you all the #
<alanmac> no, we don't
<kiko> thanks alanmac -- how many nodes in your deployment, out of curiosity?
<mpontillo> ltrager: ^ you might be interested in this
<kiko> mpontillo, I just pinged him, yeah
<alanmac> right now we have 64
<mup> Bug #1683864 opened: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] The forms are not accessible <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683864>
<alanmac> but we'll have over a 100 soon
<kiko> alanmac, mixed arch or just x86?
<alanmac> yep, just x86
<kiko> alanmac, hmm, shouldn't really be broken then. thanks for the heads-up
 * ltrager takes a look
<kiko> (i.e. it's small and single-arch)
<mpontillo> alanmac: would you mind filing a bug about this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+filebug
<kiko> mpontillo: <alanmac> cool, wanted to make sure, I'll get this logged on launchpad and kick you all the #
<kiko> beat you to it
<alanmac> yes, filling it out now!
<mpontillo> great, thanks.
<ltrager> alanmac, kiko, mpontillo: So the ga-16.04 kernel is an older kernel then hwe-16.04
<alanmac> kiko mpontillo https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1683874
<alanmac> yep, it makes sense for sure, but shouldn't "deploy" override what the machine summary have set?
<kiko> ltrager, sure it is -- but why do we fail :-)
<ltrager> alanmac, kiko: The min_hwe_kernel is a requirement which an administrator can set. Deployments are constrained by the value. This way an admin can say "only hwe-16.04 works on this machine" and hwe-16.04+ are the only kernels users are allowed to deploy
<ltrager> This avoids the admin from having to deal with "why isn't my machine deploying" from users
<ltrager> I could look into adding a force option to override the constraint
<mpontillo> alanmac: just curious why you want to use the older kernel?
<alanmac> that's a good question, we were successful with a few nodes on ga, so that's what we're sticking with right now. Just trying to get these nodes online for right now.
<alanmac> i'd like to deploy with hwe in production
<mup> Bug #1683874 opened: Unable to deploy with different kernel <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683874>
<mup> Bug #1683909 opened: Subnet changes during deployment <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683909>
<mup> Bug #1683919 opened: installation fails with trusty and hwe-t kernel <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <linux (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683919>
<mup> Bug #1683919 changed: installation fails with trusty and hwe-t kernel <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <linux (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683919>
<mup> Bug #1683919 opened: installation fails with trusty and hwe-t kernel <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <linux (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683919>
#maas 2017-04-19
<machozi> Can I commission OS to client machines? I have an environment mixed with Windows 8-10 users and Ubuntu 14 users
<machozi> Using Maas
<mup> Bug #1684070 opened: [Subnets page, UX Improvement] Present the utilisation summary in a graphic way (per Pod-Storage design) <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1684070>
<mup> Bug #1684074 opened: [2.2.0rc2, Pods, Improvement] When I am in the process of adding the first Pod, the empty state is replaced by the table headers. <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1684074>
<mup> Bug #1684085 opened: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] In the networking part of MAAS the forms are not A-level accessible <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1684085>
<mup> Bug #1684094 opened: [2.2.0rc2, UI, Subnets] Make the contextual menu language consistent across MAAS <ui> <ux-qa-2.2> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1684094>
<mup> Bug #1652645 changed: [2.1.2] Multiple Servers allocated but does not go to deploying state <cdo-qa-blocker> <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652645>
<mup> Bug #1659891 changed: Trusty deploy fails, with unrecognised disk label, on nodes commissioned with Xenial <cdo-qa-blocker> <cdoqa> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1659891>
<mup> Bug #1671651 changed: [2.2 beta3] multiple machines allocated and do not transition to Deploying <cdo-qa-blocker> <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1671651>
<mup> Bug #1684111 opened: MaaS assigns static IP addresses from dynamic range <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1684111>
<mup> Bug #1683874 changed: Unable to deploy with different kernel <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683874>
<kiko> alanmeadows!
<mup> Bug #1684131 opened: [2.2.0rc2, Subnets] In subnet details in the reserved table, there is no spacing between the buttons Reserve range and Reserve dynamic range <ui> <ux-qa-2.2> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1684131>
<mup> Bug #1684136 opened: [2.2.0rc2, UI, DNS] The page header in the domain details page doesn't follow the pattern styling <ui> <ux-qa-2.2> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1684136>
<mup> Bug #1684137 opened: 2.2 current daily build warns of IP exhaustion <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1684137>
<mup> Bug #1684140 opened: [2.2.0rc2, Subnets, UX Improvement] Introduce a secondary nav in the subnet details page <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1684140>
<mup> Bug #1684157 opened: 2.2 daily allows me to select BOTH secure erase and quick (insecure) erase when releasing a node <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1684157>
<mup> Bug #1684216 opened: [2.2.0rc2, UX Improvement, Images] Change the button copy from Save selection to Update image selection <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1684216>
<mup> Bug #1668957 changed: [2.1] maas API 2.0 - link_subnet give error when linking subnet on a different VLAN <oil> <MAAS:Incomplete by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668957>
<mup> Bug #1668957 opened: [2.1] maas API 2.0 - link_subnet give error when linking subnet on a different VLAN <oil> <MAAS:Incomplete by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668957>
<mup> Bug #1668957 changed: [2.1] maas API 2.0 - link_subnet give error when linking subnet on a different VLAN <oil> <MAAS:Incomplete by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668957>
<mup> Bug #1684137 changed: 2.2 current daily build warns of IP exhaustion <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1684137>
<ThiagoCMC> Hey guys... Under MaaS Next (fully upgraded and recently installed), my PXE subnet have 0% "Available IPs"! But the subnet is a /23 and I only have 11 baremetal servers! How to clean it up?
<kiko> ThiagoCMC, hmm, good question
<ThiagoCMC> Never mind... Figured it out!
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<kiko> ThiagoCMC, what was it?
<ThiagoCMC> It was reserved for some reason...
<ThiagoCMC> I don't remember to reserve this manually
<sfeole> I want to commission some nodes with the zesty image or hwe-z kernel,  is that possible right now with maas 2.1.3 ?
<ThiagoCMC> How to add an "A" entry using MaaS CLI? I'm trying: "maas admin dnsresource-records create name=eno1.400.ultra-mega domain=company cloud rrtype=A rrdata=10.250.0.1"
<ThiagoCMC> but the error appear: {"rrtype": ["A is not one of TXT NS SSHFP CNAME MX SRV."]}
<ThiagoCMC> It is not possible to add "Type A" entries to MaaS' DNS?
<matias_> Hi everyone! I'm playing along with maas and dns services. I created a new domain and declared some A records using MAAS CLI. Everything was added in the right way. However I started to see on the regiond logs the following message: "twisted.internet.error.InvalidAddressError: ('localhost', 'write() only accepts IP addresses, not hostnames')"
<matias_> can somebody guide me what should I see?
<matias_> ThiagoCMC: maas admin dnsresources create fqdn=eno1.400.ultra-mega.company ip_addresses=<ip_address>
<matias_> ThiagoCMC: but before you need to ensure that you have reserved the IP address
<ThiagoCMC> Cool! Trying it now... Thing is, those IPs that I need to add, comes from an external DHCP that is not managed by MaaS.
<matias_> ThiagoCMC: maas root ipaddresses reserve ip=<ip_address>
<matias_> ThiagoCMC: not sure, then. I'd declare that network on the MAAS server... but I don't know if this is a good practice (I'm an user as you)
<ThiagoCMC> matias_, thanks for the tips man!
<matias_> ThiagoCMC: you're welcome!
<ThiagoCMC> :-D
<matias_> regarding my error message, is it possible that if I put "nameserver localhost" on my /etc/resolv.conf on rack controller I could have the error message: twisted.internet.error.InvalidAddressError: ('localhost', 'write() only accepts IP addresses, not hostnames')"
<mup> Bug #1684157 changed: 2.2 daily allows me to select BOTH secure erase and quick (insecure) erase when releasing a node <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1684157>
<mup> Bug #1684305 opened: machines read API endpoint giving circular reference error <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1684305>
<mup> Bug #1680993 changed: [2.1.3] Ubuntu deployment fails in BIOS/Legacy mode <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680993>
#maas 2017-04-20
<mup> Bug #1657162 changed: [2.1] cli docs refer to non-existent commands <docteam> <uosci> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1657162>
<mup> Bug #1664996 changed: MaaS Install Rack Controller:  Instructions Unclear <docteam> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1664996>
<mup> Bug #1666274 changed: MAAS HA broken URL <docteam> <maas-at-home> <MAAS:Fix Released by petermatulis> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1666274>
<babbageclunk> brendand: ping?
<brendand> babbageclunk, oh hey
<babbageclunk> brendand: hey - did you get anywhere with the Juju 2.2 problem?
<babbageclunk> I've knocked up a little websocket client that might let us get a bit more detail.
<babbageclunk> it basically just connects and sends a login
<brendand> babbageclunk, oh cool
<brendand> babbageclunk, let me get that instance spun up again. if you're short on time you can send me instructions, or we can have a hangout if you want
<babbageclunk> brendand: sending it through now - happy to hangout once the maas is spun up
<babbageclunk> brendand: I'll be afk for a bit so I won't see IRC responses but send me an email and I'll jump back onto my computer.
<brendand> babbageclunk, np
<babbageclunk> brendand: oh, also no worries if you're in the middle of something else - happy to try some other time if that's better?
<brendand> babbageclunk, no no, i really want to get this solved
<babbageclunk> brendand: ok cool
<brendand> babbageclunk, ping
<babbageclunk> brendand: hey - have a hangout handy?
<babbageclunk> brendand: https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/brendan-xtian
<brendand> babbageclunk, thanks, i was just making one , but cheers
<fab> hi
<Guest95025> I am running a MAAS installation on MAAS Version 2.1.3+bzr5573-0ubuntu1 and want to know when new content is considered as stable and if I am on the latest version? I am using the ppa:maas/stable and update it via apt-get update/upgrade regulrarly
<Guest95025> On https://launchpad.net/~maas/+archive/ubuntu/stable/+packages I found some other builds (different versions after the "bzr" code).. therefore I am not sure if I am current
<zeestrat> Guest95025: 2.1.5 is the latest in the ppa:maas/stable
<Guest95025> thanks for the input. Are the PPA stored in linux after adding them via sudo add-apt-repository ppa:maas/stable​? I wonder why apt-get update / upgrade does not update the packages...
<Guest95025> just re-added the PPA; how he founds 2.1.5
<zeestrat> Guest95025: Yeah, add-apt-repository should add an entry in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Guest95025> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  126 Apr 20 14:27 maas-ubuntu-stable-xenial.list <-- should be the culprit; is there any system routine, which removes them?
<Guest95025> Hmm however that's off-topic. Another question: is there a document which defines or indicates when a new version is getting defined as stable?
<Guest95025> I found the general release plan https://launchpad.net/maas/+series; however it does not indicate when 2.1.6 is becomming the next stable or when 2.2 or 2.3 are taking over?
<Guest95025> I got another Question regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1660743; does anybody know why MAAS does not offer DHCP service after making an IP Binding for a MAC? After listing it on the NODES tab, no more IP is provided :-/
<Guest95025> Could be a bug or maybe a faulty configuration on my side.
<kiko> Guest95025, the latter doesn't make sense
<Guest95025> kiko: what do you mean?
<kiko> Guest95025, I mean, it's a bug or config problem. but the bug you referred to.. just appears to be cosmetic?
<Guest95025> kiko: I dont think it is cosmetic; Whenever I create a VM to let it beeing installed via MAAS, I expect MAAS to provide an ip. Otherwise, MAAS cannot connect to install an image there?
<kiko> MAAS always should prove DHCP IP
<Guest95025> when I click under NODES the new machine and click COMMISSION, there is an error message from MAAS "MAAS is not providing DHCP"
<Guest95025> An nmap to all Ips managed by MAAS also indicate that the VM retrieved no IP address; before the VM is displayed within "NODES" nmap returned an IP for the VM...
<mup> Bug #1684111 changed: MaaS assigns static IP addresses from dynamic range <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1684111>
<xygnal> trying to add a dhcp snippet for next-server.  i was able to add it for my first subnet, but the others reject with Unable to validate DHCP config,  no available rack controller.
<xygnal> all subnets are set for dhcp management
<xygnal> :/
<xygnal> managed allocation, i mean
<xygnal> and when i look in dhcpd.conc insee identical blov
<xygnal> blocks for each subnet, except for their ranges obviosly, and the one subnet that worked has the added snippet.
<xygnal> verified all subnets using the same rack controller
<xygnal> which shows healthy
<newell> xygnal: I just pinged the guy on the team who implemented that
<newell> ltrager: ^
<ltrager> xygnal: what config are you trying to use?
<xygnal> define config?
<xygnal> all untagged vlan, all same fabric, multiple subnets
<ltrager> the snippet you are trying to use
<xygnal> ah, trying to add a next-server block to each subnet
<xygnal> worked for the first subnet, others refuse with that error
<xygnal> next-server ip.ad.dr.ess; is the actual code strong
<xygnal> with a real IP obviously
<xygnal> hm.... I wonder if its because i'm setting next-server that is in a differnet subnet
<xygnal> we are using DHCP forwarding I believe (routers forwarding DHCP to our server)
<xygnal> thinking about it now, yeah.  The IP I am giving it for the first subnet is the same subnet, I believe.  BUt the other subnets, it would be external.
<xygnal> perhaps that is why
<xygnal> honestly just testing possible solutions (from other bug reports) about the problem we are having
<xygnal> where nodes comissioning are given an IP address on the WRONG subnet, and fail comission
<ltrager> xygnal: so what MAAS does is pass the config you give it to DHCPD, it then validates the config as it is what is using it
<ltrager> xygnal: your saying your just using next-server <ip address>?
<xygnal> ltrager correct.  Thats all I added.  Worked for the first subnet, same exact syntax with another subnet selected from the dropdown, i get that error
<xygnal> whats the proper way to remove a node from the dhcp leases file
<xygnal> I see *6* copies of the lease for this box failing comission, I want to remove it without confusing MAAS
<xygnal> so that I can comission again 'clean'
<ltrager> xygnal: leases should be cleaned up for you
<ltrager> blake_r, mpontillo: ^?
<ltrager> xygnal: can you show me the error you are seeing, I havn't been able to reproduce it
<mpontillo> xygnal: are you sure the lease is still active? the ISC lease file is like a transaction log, not a snapshot of current lease state
<blake_r> xygnal: the leases clean them self up, the dhcpd.leases file itself is append only so those leases will never go awat
<blake_r> that is how isc-dhcp works
<blake_r> but the ip address will go free after 10 minutes
<xygnal> gotcha
<blake_r> so you using dhcp relay
<blake_r> does your dhcpd.conf look correct?
<ltrager> I'm wondering if next-server can only be used once?
<xygnal> Its a per-subnet keyword
<xygnal> I can put it in global and it accepts it but somehow i imagine it doesnt work
<xygnal> we are using dhcp relay in that we have them forwarding DHCP requests from those subnets to our own server
<ltrager> xygnal: could you post the full error message your getting?
<xygnal> ltrager the full error was pasted above
<blake_r> xygnal can you post the maas generated dhcpd.conf and your dhcp relay config on the bug
<xygnal> blake: the one I just updated?
<blake_r> is commissioning getting the wrong IP or is it just deployment
<blake_r> yes the bug your commenting on
<xygnal> we apparently dont have any relay configured in MAAS itself.
<xygnal> I think we did not think we needed it
<xygnal> as all of the subnets are in the same fabric and vlan
<xygnal> and the forwarding of DHCP requests is being done via the router
<xygnal> if we need to have dhcp relay components beyond this enabled and configured, please point me to the info on it
<xygnal> so I can make sure we are doing that correctly
<xygnal> still want the config, or is my config 'invalid' the way we are using it?
<xygnal> yeah.  the docs seem to reference relaying between VLANs, and we are not using VLANs
<mpontillo> xygnal: you must tell MAAS which VLAN is the VLAN the traffic is being relayed to
<xygnal> all one fabric, one network interface, untagged, many subnets
<xygnal> there is no VLAN.  All untagged.
<mpontillo> xygnal: for example, browse to the VLAN with the helper address in the UI, and there should be a "Relay DHCP" command; you should use that to specify which VLAN on the rack receives the relayed DHCP traffic
<mpontillo> xygnal: ... I'm confused then; how would the DHCP server know which network to provide the IP from if it's just a single flat network?
<blake_r> xygnal: yeah I am with mpontillo, if its flat the dhcp relay is not needed
<xygnal> thats why we didnt enable dhcp relay
<mpontillo> xygnal: ok, maybe I was confused since your attachment on the bug was called "dhcp_relay.pdf" ;-)
<xygnal> yes... corey wrote that part
<xygnal> we forward the DHCP traffic from the routers of each subnet
<xygnal> so when the DHCP request comes in, it comes from the IP of that router
<mpontillo> xygnal: yes, I understand that. but that still sounds a bit unconventional. so a host comes online and it broadcasts out a DHCP request. so all the routers on the network with a configured IP helper address are going to forward that DHCP request to MAAS. first one wins?
<xygnal> we had hoped that hte source address of the forward would be the clue DHCPD needed to know which subnet it should be
<xygnal> as the source address of the forward is aways the router for that subnet
<xygnal> but i'm guessing that does not work? is that an official it wont work?
<xygnal> need to be sure if we are going back to the drawing board
<mpontillo> xygnal: you have indeed described how DHCP works, in general, but I do not believe it will work in that specific configuration you described, with multiple forwarders on the same L2 networks
<mpontillo> *network
<mpontillo> xygnal: what is going to happen is you will amplify the DHCP requests on that network segment and the DHCP server will see N request packets, where N is the number of routers configured with an IP helper address
<xygnal> wait wait
<xygnal> ok
<xygnal> so if i have multiple subnets listed in one fabric, which means all one shared-network entry in DHCPd.conf
<xygnal> it can't tell which host should go in which one?
<xygnal> is that BECAUSE of the forwarding on the switches that it is unable to tell?
<mpontillo> xygnal: yeah; MAAS needs to know which networks are on with fabrics (and/or VLANs) it sounds like maybe you need to create multiple fabrics in MAAS
<xygnal> we tried multiple fabrics,  and that allows comissions to pass, but then deployments failed to get a DHCP address at all and fails with Unconfigured for network
<xygnal> when digging on how you are supposed to do multiple subnets on the same interface,  the shared-networks option in dhcpd,conf appeared to be the right syntax to use
<mpontillo> xygnal: the fabrics in MAAS should match your network topology and you should browse to the untagged/default VLAN on each fabric and tell it which fabric on the rack controller the traffic is being relayed to
<xygnal> and one fabric = one shared-network in dhcpd.conf
<mpontillo> xygnal: MAAS should configure that appropriately if the fabrics are modeled correctly
<xygnal> i'm a little confused on what correct configuration would be then
<xygnal> I thought relaying could not be used unless we had VLANs being used
<xygnal> so seperate subnets on the same untagged VLAN should be in seperate fabrics?
<xygnal> one per subnet?
<mpontillo> xygnal: can you post a topology diagram of your network somehow? it's unclear to me exactly what you're doing. separate subnets on the same untagged VLAN is just fine, but I very much doubt that multiple DHCP relays on the same L2 segment will work in any scenario, MAAS or not
<xygnal> yes its the switch for each subnet that is forwarding
<xygnal> so each subnet has ONE forwarder
<xygnal> dedicated to that subnet
<xygnal> dont think I have a  toplogy handy.  I'll talk to Corey about that tomorrow to see if he alrady has something.
<xygnal> all of the switches are on VLAN500, but that is the 'native vlan', so no tagging is needed
<xygnal> native vlan, as in, on the cisco switch's settings
<xygnal> there should never be any forwarding by more than one switch for the same subnet
<xygnal> so i'm a little confused about how you think multiple forwarders is a problem there
<mpontillo> xygnal: yes, if each L2 and each L3 subnet has one forwarder, that should be fine.  I may have misunderstood one of your earlier statements. sounds like the issue is that each L2 needs to be modeled as a separate fabric in MAAS
<xygnal> these are all the same L2 then, no?  Its L3 that is different subnet to subnet
<xygnal> ok i see
<xygnal> each subnet is a seperate
<xygnal> its own L2 vlan (port-tagged)
<xygnal> so we would need a fabric for each subnet then
<xygnal> yes?
<xygnal> we tried the separate fabric, and that got us past Comission failures, but thats when we started having Deploy failures that would fail with no network (Unmanaged) even though it had a network when we selected Deploy
<xygnal> we'll switch over the seperate Fabrics per L2
<xygnal> gather data on the DEPLOY problem
<xygnal> and update the bug report
<xygnal> sound good?
<mpontillo> xygnal: yeah, so each port-tagged subnet would be considered its own l2 and thus its own fabric, that's where you had me confused. in MAAS a VLAN on a fabric should be its own broadcast domain
<mpontillo> xygnal: is each subnet configured on the same interface on the rack controller? I fear that might be throwing off MAAS too.
<mpontillo> xygnal: because when MAAS looks at that network it may assume all those subnets are thus on the same L2, even if it's on the same L2 only on the rack controller?
<mup> Bug #1683909 changed: [2.2] Subnet changes during deployment <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683909>
#maas 2017-04-21
<xygnal> mpontino yes.  same interface.
<xygnal> dont think we have a rack conte
<xygnal> rack controller in each L2.  we planned
<xygnal> to have one reigon two racks. thats it.
<xygnal> do we needa rack contriOller
<xygnal> ughvirtlv
<xygnal> ok sorry, virtual keyboard hell for a minute.  I believe they had planned to NOT have a rack controller in every L2 and wanted to share them across multiple
<xygnal> keep in mind the clients in this particular project demanded subnets of /27 size, matching up to the size of the physical infrastructure block.
<xygnal> we would need a ton of rack controllers in order to facilitate that
<mup> Bug #1685105 opened: maas gui/cli tags lenght mismatch <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685105>
<mup> Bug #1685108 opened: maas gui settings for proxy credentials should be reworked <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685108>
<mup> Bug #1685108 changed: maas gui settings for proxy credentials should be reworked <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685108>
<mup> Bug #1685108 opened: maas gui settings for proxy credentials should be reworked <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685108>
<fabiansc> Good Morning everyone. I am trying to commission a virtual machine which runs on a host, which has been set up by MAAS Version 2.1.5+bzr5596-0ubuntu1 (16.04.1). After booting the VM it receives an IP address from MAAS. Afterwards the VM is placed within the "NODES" tab in MAAS. From now on, the VM does not receive any IP address.
<fabiansc> I placed the logs in an bug which refers to it missing DHCP service from MAAS (https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1660743).. Does someone has some time to check with me what else might be wrong?
<ikonia> win 4
<xygnal> mpontillo: let me know if you have a few minutes today to help finish verifying if our architecture would work
<xygnal> mpontillo: since we are trying to do multiple L2s untagged over the same network interface, I am worried it will never work like that.
<xygnal> mpontillo: we do not want to use vlan tagging on the deployed systems, if possible, which is why the VLAN approach doesnt work well for us
<gema> hi, I have a question about the behaviour of the OS installed on the server expected by MAAS
<kklimonda> hmm, today some of my nodes have stopped installing - after I've logged to one of them (injecting login/password) and re-run cloud-init --debug init manually I've noticed that cloud-config-url is pointing to http://[maas]/metadata/... instead of http://[maas]/MAAS/metadata/...
<kklimonda> only a subset of servers is affected
<gema> is maas expecting the servers to be always trying to boot from network when rebooted or is it expecting the installer to change uefi to boot from disk subsequently?
<kklimonda> how can I debug where they are getting a wrong url from?
<gema> (trying to build an image that does the right thing)
<pmatulis> hey gema
<pmatulis> gema, a node should always netboot
<mpontillo> xygnal: can you file a bug on the original issue you hit with multiple fabrics?
<gema> pmatulis: thanks!
<xygnal> mpontillo: yes. I believe that is what Corey was initially trying to do but I was worried that separate fabrics on the same untagged physical network interface was not going to work
<xygnal> mpontillo: i'm also trying to get a diagram to attach so you understand the networking layout
<xygnal> mpontillo: new bug opened with clear details.  old one can be closed out to avoid confusion.
<maticue> Hi everyone! I have a DNS question, lamont are you there?
<maticue> I'd like to know if it is possible create an A record for a subnetwork not managed by MAAS. Is there any way to do it?
<mpontillo> xygnal: thanks.
<xygnal> mpontillo: still adding some more details.  You want the dhcpd.conf as well? anything else?
<mpontillo> maticue: yeah, you can do that starting with MAAS 2.0. https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1590021 I think a fix landed to make it easier in MAAS 2.1 (not sure if it has been released in a point release yet) and MAAS 2.2
<mup> Bug #1681467 changed: [2.2 beta5] not able to create new tags - Conflict error. Try your request again, as it will most likely succeed. <cdo-qa-blocker> <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681467>
<mup> Bug #1685306 opened: [2.2] Subnet changes fabrics during deployment <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685306>
<mpontillo> xygnal: let me read through the bug and give it some thought, I'll let you know
<mup> Bug #1685306 changed: [2.2] Subnet changes fabrics during deployment <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685306>
<mup> Bug #1681467 opened: [2.2 beta5] not able to create new tags - Conflict error. Try your request again, as it will most likely succeed. <cdo-qa-blocker> <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681467>
<xygnal> mpontillo: just posted the latest info, and changed the title to match more closely what is actually happening
<xygnal> the final comments get into the nitty gritty
<xygnal> all of this in the bug today is from talking in unison with my team mates this morning
<mpontillo> xygnal: great, thanks for the info. I'll try to triage it today.
<mup> Bug #1681467 changed: [2.2 beta5] not able to create new tags - Conflict error. Try your request again, as it will most likely succeed. <cdo-qa-blocker> <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681467>
<mup> Bug #1685306 opened: [2.2] MAAS-UI loses networking config after deployment <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685306>
<xygnal> mpontillo: thanks much!
<kukacz> hi, I'm facing issues my node attempting to boot kernel /ubuntu/amd64/hwe-t/xenial/... which obviously does not work (Trusty x Xenial)
<kukacz> any ideas what might be wrong? (using maas 2.1.5+bzr5596)
<maticue> mpontillo: thanks, I see those commands are used when you already declared a subnetwork on MaaS. Is it secure declare a Subnet on MaaS that will be only used to declare DNS A records?
<maticue> mpontillo: What I want to know if it is a good practice or not use MAAS API to manage DNS records
<maticue> mpontillo: for other devices that are not managed by MAAS
<mpontillo> maticue: there should be no problem with adding a subnet that isn't MAAS managed. you can either add them as devices (and specify the MAC) or just reserve an IP address and associate the A record with that. you do not have to reserve the IP address in MAAS 2.2; not sure if we fixed that in 2.1.x
<mpontillo> maticue: here's an example that works with the latest MAAS 2.2 RC http://paste.ubuntu.com/24428403/
<mpontillo> xygnal: how is each node's interface configured? MAAS displays "Observed" for an IP address when it gets a notification from the DHCP server that a lease has been issued for it. so, do I assume correctly that they are set to DHCP?
<mpontillo> maticue: ah nevermind I see that it's set to auto-assign. hmm
<mpontillo> maticue: did you say you're deploying CentOS? the CentOS image doesn't support advanced networking configuration, so I would try deploying with it set to DHCP. that said, it's very strange that it would revert to "unconfigured"
<maticue> mpontillo: thanks! I think you're talking with someone else, I'm asking about DNS (and I had a really good answer from you) but I wasn't talking about auto-assign neither CentOS
<maticue> mpontillo: So, that DNS example is great!! my question is... is this a good practice? (create a subnet that isn't MAAS managed for MAAS 2.1.x?
<mpontillo> xygnal: sorry, the messages above for maticue were intended for you. ;-) also, I saw that you said you were using MAAS 2.2 RC1; can you give MAAS 2.2 RC2 a try? this might have been fixed
<mpontillo> maticue: right, I can't think of any potential issues with modeling subnets in MAAS which MAAS doesn't manage. I would feel free to do it that way. perhaps one day MAAS will manage them ;-)
<mpontillo> maticue: you mentioned security issues; the only thing I can think of is that MAAS will generate a squid proxy configuration which allows access to the subnets which it knows about
<mpontillo> maticue: of course, you can mitigate that with an iptables rule if it's an issue
<mpontillo> maticue: and yes, MAAS is intended to manage your DNS zones, so please give it a try; feedback is welcome!
<mup> Bug #1685337 opened: [1.9.5] unable to install <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685337>
<maticue> mpontillo: thanks! I really appreciate your answers
<mpontillo> ltrager: any ideas on kukacz's issue above? kukacz, you should be able to set the kernel when you go to deploy, and you should be able to specify the minimum kernel on the global settings page. I assume you're trying to deploy Xenial and for whatever reason it's choosing the Trusty kernel?
<mpontillo> kukacz: what mechanism are you using to deploy? (API? UI? Juju?)
<mup> Bug #1685337 changed: [1.9.5] unable to install <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685337>
<vasey_> hey folks, i'm using MAAS 2.1, and none of the servers i'm using show up in the Nodes page; i see their IPMI addresses all in the Device Discovery page. when i try adding the machines manually, they time out during the actual PXE boot process, though the IPMI power cycling and boot order control works fine. what could be going wrong here?
<mup> Bug #1685337 opened: [1.9.5] unable to install <cdo-qa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685337>
<xygnal> mpontillo: auto-assign is only Ubuntu? does that mean CentOS can only be dynamic leases that may change?
<mpontillo> xygnal: unfortunately, I believe the CentOS image just grabs a DHCP address, yeah.
<ltrager> kukacz: Is there anything in the install log or in the machine events?
<mpontillo> vasey_: where in the PXE process does it time out?
<mpontillo> vasey_: is DHCP enabled on that VLAN in MAAS?
<ltrager> kukacz: I was able to deploy Trusty with hwe-x using MAAS 2.2
<xygnal>  mpontillo: that brings another question. If we wanted to convert these to static ourselves after build, lets say.. using a resreved range.  would there be a way to release the DHCP ips back so we didnt need a DHCP range as big as the reserved range?
<mpontillo> xygnal: well, you should be able to do that. MAAS's default lease time is pretty short since it's intended to be used mainly for enlisting and commissioning
<vasey_> mpontillo: DHCP is enabled on the 'unassigned' VLAN in MAAS, i'm re-running it to see the specific message i get when the PXE boot is attempted
<mpontillo> xygnal: I do worry about corner cases when changing around ranges (especially where overlap occurs); in general it should be okay but file bugs or enhancement requests if you see any issues
<mpontillo> vasey_: with IPMI nodes you generally don't need to add them manually, you just go ahead and boot them. if DHCP is configured in MAAS then it should PXE from MAAS, set the IMPI password, and automatically enlist the node (with a random hostname)
<mpontillo> vasey_: should be more reliable that way, too, since you don't need to worry if you manually entered the MACs correctly, etc
<xygnal> mpontillo: so if I switch a nodes IP after build, and that old lease expires, MAAS wont do anything? (so long as the deployed node does not ask for DHCP lease again)
<mpontillo> xygnal: you should see the Observed IP disappear from MAAS when the lease is gone
<mpontillo> xygnal: but that' sit
<vasey_> mpontillo: tried just rebooting the server into the correct PXE interface, I get a ">>Start PXE over IPv4. \n PXE-E18: Server response timeout." message
<mpontillo> vasey_: go to the Nodes tab, select the tab that shows your controllers, then click on it and check that the services all have green checkmarks and dhcpd is enabled
<mpontillo> vasey_: then check /var/lib/maas/dhcpd.conf and see if the configuration looks correct
<vasey_> mpontillo: the services are all green checks except dhcpd6 and ntp (since it's region managed)
<vasey_> mpontillo: though one weird thing in that conf file is under networks i'm seeing "shared-network vlan-5001", does 5001 happen to refer to the unassigned VLAN or is this amiss?
<mpontillo> vasey_: ok, that sounds good. is any DHCP relay involved? if you do "sudo maas-rack observe-dhcp <expected-incoming-dhcp-iterface>" on the MAAS rack, do you see the DHCP packets from the node that is trying to PXE boot?
<mpontillo> vasey_: that is just an internal identifier in MAAS for that VLAN, you should see it on the URL bar as well if you browse to that VLAN in the UI
<vasey_> mpontillo: i do see packets from that command output
<vasey_> mpontillo: there's a source mac address, which appears correct, but source and destination iP are 0.0.0.0 and 255.255.255.255 respectively
<mpontillo> vasey_: sounds correct for a DHCP request packet
<vasey_> mpontillo: the destination mac address is ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<mpontillo> vasey_: but I take it there is no reply? can you confirm that the DHCP server is listening on the same interface on the MAAS server? such as by looking at the output of 'ps auxw | grep dhcp | grep maas'
<mpontillo> vasey_: you might also look at 'cat /var/log/syslog | grep dhcpd' to see what's going on.
<vasey_> mpontillo: correct, there's no reply, and the DHCP server does appear to be listening on the correct interface based on that ps command
<mpontillo> vasey_: ok, let's find out what the syslog says then... you should at least see the DHCPDISCOVER packets coming in
<vasey_> mpontillo: now there's something interesting, i'm seeing a "no free leases" command
<vasey_> error message, anyhow
<mpontillo> vasey_: so, are there no free leases? ;-) how large is the dynamic range on the related subnet in MAAS? Can you add additional dynamic ranges, or extend the existing one?
<mpontillo> vasey_: you can try running this to check the lease database: dhcp-lease-list --lease /var/lib/maas/dhcp/dhcpd.leases
<mpontillo> vasey_: that will only show active leases by default
<xygnal> mpontillo: just one more question I think.  Is there any reason to believe that node which is using DHCP mode will be able to keep its IP address indefinitely?
<xygnal> if we did not convert them later to static, that is
<xygnal> ie: left them as DHCP
<xygnal> mpontillo: I was also just told that we've had a couple nodes build successfully with auto-assign, centos nodes, how is that possible?
<mpontillo> xygnal: that would be up to the DHCP server but if the node stayed online with connectivity to the DHCP server then its IP address should not change
<xygnal> mpontillo: if the node was off the network for a couple hours (lets see, network link down, needs repair)
<mpontillo> xygnal: check the deployed CentOS nodes to see what their network config looks like; my guess is that it's set to DHCP
<xygnal> guaranteed lost IP?
<xygnal> mpontillo: it was my understanding that auto-assign is still DHCP, it just sets a static lease instead of a dynamic one.  Is that not true?
<mpontillo> xygnal: generally DHCP clients will try to request the same IP address, but I wouldn
<mpontillo> xygnal: wouldn't ever guarantee it. if it goes offline and the dynamic range is exhausted, the DHCP server could certainly give it away
<mpontillo> xygnal: ah, you are correct that auto-assign will provide a static DHCP lease; we actually do that for static IP addresses too. sorry, I had forgotten about that
<xygnal> mpontillo: does that change the status of requiring DHCP mode? can we safely use auto-assign then?
<mpontillo> xygnal: so the real question in your case is: why is the IP address becoming unconfigured? if we can figure out what's doing that, we'll likely solve your problem. is it possible that the observed IP address and MAC address from the DHCP lease overwrite what has been configured on the node? that would be my guess
<xygnal> mpontillo: and as to using RC2, we had it blow up when we tried to upgrade, so we haven't been able to try RC2 yet
<mpontillo> xygnal: ok, maybe best to wait for RC3 then =)
<xygnal> mpontillo: what information do you want me to gather for you, to prove whats causing it to go unconfigured?
<mpontillo> xygnal: let me run a test to see if observed IPs from DHCP overwrite a configured automatic address.. if so, that could be an easy fix for RC3
<xygnal> ok
<vasey_> mpontillo: so there were no active leases in that list, but i expanded the DHCP range, and now PXE is "booting under MAAS direction" :)
<mpontillo> vasey_: hm interesting, if you pass in --last it should show the most recent for each MAC, I wonder why dhcpd thought the range was full
<mpontillo> xygnal: can you look at /var/log/maas/regiond.log and /var/log/maas/rackd.log and let me know if you see any tracebacks? (search for "Traceback".)
<vasey_> mpontillo: so i may have forgotten the last 's' in the leases file name, but now just the one system who has actually connected is showing up in the list, even without the --last option
<vasey_> mpontillo: the only difference is between using --last and not is that without it the hostname is listed as 'maas-enlist', while it's '-NA-' with it
<vasey_> mpontillo: this is looking to be working now. that said, the nodes are still showing up in the Device Discovery tab, and not in the Nodes tab
<mpontillo> vasey_: ok. honestly I'm not sure how much I trust that tool; it's undocumented, but it can be useful in situations like this
<mpontillo> vasey_: it also support --all if you want to see every lease for the MAC, not sure if that would change things
<mpontillo> xygnal: also, can you grep your /var/log/maas/maas.log for "Allocated automatic IP address " - check that you see that for each node you attempt to deploy?
<xygnal> 151 tracebacks
<mpontillo> xygnal: are they all the same? can you pastebin one for me?
<xygnal> I dont see any allocated lines in mass.log
<mpontillo> xygnal: ok, I see lines like this when I have an automatic IP assigned and then go to deploy. Apr 21 20:10:32 maas maas.interface: [info] Allocated automatic IP address 192.168.0.206 for eno1 (physical) on nuc3.
<mpontillo> xygnal: so that much is at least a clue
<vasey_> mpontillo: now i've got three hosts successfully PXE booted into ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS, but nothing has happened after that. they still appear in the device discovery tab, and the nodes page lists 0 machines, 0 devices, and just the 1 controller (this is correct)
<mpontillo> vasey_: after they PXE boot they are supposed to contact MAAS to tell MAAS the IPMI credentials for commissioning. if that isn't happening, check that the URL is correct.
<mpontillo> vasey_: on the rack controller, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow maas-rack-controller" and ensure the URL is set to an IP address that the commissioning nodes will be able to reach after they DHCP
<mpontillo> xygnal: if you can provide the most recent traceback in the log, that would be great
<xygnal> none of them appear to be valid to the problem.  tracebacks for poweroffs sometimes, tracebacks related to image downloads and connection resets.
<xygnal> nothing that stood out
<xygnal>  most recent for region is connection reset by peer,
<vasey_> mpontillo: ah, trying that now. how will the nodes be able to tell MAAS the IPMI creds, as in how do they know them in the first place?
<xygnal> most recent rackd.log traceback is for power
<mpontillo> xygnal: yeah, I would be more interested in anything in the regiond.log
<xygnal> mpontillo: also if i zgrep through all of the maas logs with -i for automatic
<xygnal> no entries
<catbus1> vasey_: First time machine pxe boots under maas direction, maas will load an ephemeral image on the machine ramdisk, and run ipmi command to create a BMC user 'maas' with a password randomly generated, before the machine shuts down, it will contact maas with that info.
<xygnal> wait a second. i've been grabbing off the rack server, not the reigon controller.
<mpontillo> xygnal: ok, so the interface must be modified before the node goes to assign the automatic IPs during deployment. can you do an experiment for me? commission a node, then observe that the interface information is correct post-commissioning. then wait two minutes and check again, and see if it has changed
<mpontillo> xygnal: ah ok, yeah, region logs please =) the region is what contacts the database and will be responsible for IP assignment, etc
<xygnal> yes, yes.  maas.log has automatic entries now too
<xygnal> 73 such entries in maas.log
<mpontillo> xygnal: all right, if you can send any logs (maas.log and/or regiond.log) from that system or just look for relevant info you can share (and/or tracebacks) that would be good
<xygnal> mpontillo: no tracebacks in region.log that are not about image checksum not matching.  no tracebacks at all in rackd.log, obviously.
<xygnal> can I matcch the timing of the Allocated messages to look for clues? is that when it assigns?
<vasey_> mpontillo: when my hosts PXE boot, they all run into an error during the cloud-init job; 'did not find a data source'
<mpontillo> xygnal: yeah, when you go to deploy a node, MAAS will allocate that IP address, and then rewrite the DHCP config so that it becomes a static lease. then you should see the IP address in /var/lib/maas/dhcpd.conf -- but it sounds like something is subsequently clearing it out, and I wonder why
<mpontillo> vasey_: yeah, that's why I suggested checking the MAAS URL; if it can't find the data source, the most likely problem is that it is trying to reach an unreachable IP address. for example, is a gateway needed to reach it? if so, have you configured one on the subnet details page?
<kukacz> mpontillo: ltrager: back to the boot kernel issue - I am using UI for the deployment. and I had previously had that node commissioned (using Xenial image) and deployed Trusty on it
<kukacz> mpontillo: ltrager: the issue occurred when I attempted to commision the node again or do some other operation - like release or rescue
<mpontillo> kukacz: when you go to deploy, can you select a different option for the kernel? it's the rightmost dropdown box
<mpontillo> kukacz: can you check the "Commissioning" section of the settings page, and maybe try re-saving it?
<vasey_> mpontillo: i have a gateway configured, but the MAAS IP is in the same subnet as the DHCP range, so they should all be able to talk to each other. the jumpbox machine i'm using can ping the maas ip, the gateway, and everything maas assigned at PXE boot
<kukacz> mpontillo: yes, I can. but the issue occurs in other than deploy actions
<kukacz> mpontillo: I've tried many times change and save the default comissioning image and kernel, with no effect
<mpontillo> xygnal: so *immediately* after deploy the interfaces change to unconfigured. hm. that's unexpected. the key to solving this will be to figure out why that is happening
<xygnal> mpontillo: My team was setting up build demos for something we are showing off next week, so its possible todays logs are not a good example.  I will verify that.
<kukacz> mpontillo: I've only found that the Trusty comissioning image appears broken as it attempts to do "lsblk -x" during comissioning, while that "-x" parameter was added in Trusty
<xygnal> mpontillo: yes, it happens right away.
<kukacz> sorry - Trusty=Xenial. basically that parameter was not present in Trusty age
<ltrager> kukacz: can you commission with Xenial?
<kukacz> ltrager: yes, I can. but I have to delete the node and recreate it first
<kukacz> ltrager: seems like the boot image + kernel configuration is fixed somewhere until I delete the node (machine) completely
<kukacz> ltrager: at least I have found that workaround with deleting the machine first - I did not know it when I've originally asked for help here
<ltrager> kukacz: I think I see whats happening. Commissioning with Trusty is broken but it fails in a weird way. The system turns off but the status is still 'commissioning'
<ltrager> kukacz: So what I had to do was abort the commission operation, change commissioning to use Xenial, then recommission
<ltrager> kukacz: can you use Xenial for commissioning or do you have a specific requirement for Trusty?
<kukacz> ltrager: I can safely comission with Xenial and then deploy Trusty, which is the release I need
<kukacz> ltrager: then if I need some change on that node (recomission, rescue, release ...), I need to delete it first and comission again with Xenial
<ltrager> kukacz: you shouldn't have to delete it. But a node can't be in a deployed state to commission.
<mpontillo> aw, vasey_ left. I was just going to point him to https://gist.github.com/mpontillo/6ee4c96d8aed4d0efde66a37aa6d5af9 << my script to test fetching the URLs provided by the enlistment configuration
<kukacz> until I delete it, I seem to be stuck forever with system attempting to boot "hwe-t/xenial"
<kukacz> ltrager: regarding that deployed state - I usually start with "mark broken" and do the other actions then. all end up in that unbootable state, not just the comissioning one
<kukacz> ltrager: also I've found package "vlan" is missing in the Trusty deployment - prevents VLAN tagged interfaces from correctly starting with upstart
<mup> Bug #1685361 opened: MAAS unable to commission with Trusty <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685361>
<mup> Bug #1685361 changed: MAAS unable to commission with Trusty <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685361>
<mup> Bug #1685361 opened: MAAS unable to commission with Trusty <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685361>
#maas 2017-04-22
<mup> Bug #1685399 opened: [2.2] MAAS should delete cached apt lists before running apt update <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685399>
<mup> Bug #1685410 opened: Timeouts not being send to node for builtin scripts <2.2.0rc3> <maas> <MAAS:In Progress by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685410>
<mup> Bug #1685435 opened: Analytics prompt text can be improved <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685435>
<mup> Bug #1685436 opened: DHCP snippets should be in context <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685436>
<mup> Bug #1685445 opened: Need to flush the discovered devices list <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685445>
<mup> Bug #1685445 changed: Need to flush the discovered devices list <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685445>
<mup> Bug #1685445 opened: Need to flush the discovered devices list <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685445>
<mup> Bug #1685457 opened: Provision of DHCP on a VLAN is unclear <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685457>
<mup> Bug #1685490 opened: Unable to use common options in DHCP snippets <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685490>
#maas 2017-04-23
<Jaybobc> hello everyone! I have a small problem and I'm hoping someone can shed a little light on it for me.
<Jaybobc> I've installed MAAS and when I try to enlist a node, it comes up and gets an IP/gateway from MAAS, but then it says it can't find the configuration file
<Jaybobc> any ideas why that is?
<Jaybobc> I've downloaded multiple images and tried several of them with no luck
<Jaybobc> it looks like the pxelinux.0 file is in /var/lib/maas/boot-resources/current/, but I'm new to MAAS and not sure where to go to make sure MAAS gets pointed to the right location.
<mup> Bug #1685615 opened: Bonded interfaces on a controller or device are shown as "Unconfigured" <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685615>
<mup> Bug #1685619 opened: Subnet should be inferred from static IP addresses <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685619>
<mup> Bug #1685624 opened: Power control software install message should give controller name <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685624>
<mup> Bug #1685624 changed: Power control software install message should give controller name <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685624>
<mup> Bug #1685624 opened: Power control software install message should give controller name <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685624>
<mup> Bug #1685629 opened: MAAS should validate any proxy <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685629>
<Jaybobc> I've installed MAAS and when I try to enlist a node, it comes up and gets an IP/gateway from MAAS, but then it says it can't find the configuration file.any ideas why that is? I've downloaded multiple images and tried several of them with no luck.it looks like the pxelinux.0 file is in /var/lib/maas/boot-resources/current/, but I'm new to MAAS and not sure where to go to make sure MAAS gets pointed to the right location.
<pmatulis> Jay...
<jac_cplane> I'm deploying openstack/maas juju.  (trusty lts)  have vlan interfaces for compute nodes.   rebooting compute nodes, one of the vlan interfaces does not come up - now networking is hung.   service networking restart hangs.    ifup eth1.10 hangs., etc.   any thoughts
#maas 2018-04-16
<mup> Bug #1764322 opened: allow users to set "notes" for a node <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764322>
<mup> Bug #1764433 opened: JS test timeout <MAAS:New for ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764433>
<mup> Bug #1764433 changed: JS test timeout <MAAS:New for ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764433>
<mup> Bug #1764433 opened: JS test timeout <MAAS:New for ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764433>
<mup> Bug #1764440 opened: [2.4, UI, performance] Every browser hard refresh generates RPC calls <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764440>
<eduardo_> Hi all, trying to find information as to how I could get the processor information and save it to the node during commissioning
<eduardo_> Does anyone have any script examples to share please?
<roaksoax> eduardo_: what processor information is that ?
<eduardo_> I'd like to get the processor name and number/model
<roaksoax> eduardo_: that information is already available in MAAS 2.4 :)
<roaksoax> eduardo_: but that said, you can create tags
<eduardo_> Oh, so 2.4 pulls proc automatically? :)
<eduardo_> I won't even waste my time then, thanks bud!
<roaksoax> eduardo_: https://docs.maas.io/2.3/en/nodes-tags
<ananke> when is maas 2.4 going to hit GA?
<ananke> ahh, I see the launchpad milestones
<ananke> looks like roughly 3 months from alpha 1 to ga
<roaksoax> ananke: beta2 is already being cut, it hasn't yet been annouced
<roaksoax> ananke: we are targetting RC1 for next week
<ananke> nice. I should go through the bug list and see if it addresses anything I've seen
<roaksoax> ananke: is there any specific issue(s) ?
<ananke> other than general random odd behavior, unresponsive web UI, failing operations, etc? :) I'm seeing a lot of weird things
<roaksoax> ananke: more specifics would be nice :)
<roaksoax> ananke: e.g. how many machines do you have ?
<ananke> for example, I just installed a new rack controller and joined it to the region controller. it has four interfaces. somehow maas decided to put two of the NICs on one fabric
<roaksoax> ananke: well, that's probably because they are in the same VLAN ?
<ananke> so even though it was a dual port card, I was hoping to have a separate fabric on each port, hence assigning each card on the OS different IP range: 10.41.1.0/24 and 10.41.2.0/24
<ananke> nope, they go to two different switches. completely separate networks
<ananke> so, what do I do? first I try to create a new fabric, and I name it 'fabric-5', and I hope to assign one of the nics to that fabric
<ananke> except that fabric is nowhere to be found
<ananke> k, maybe I did something wrong. I try to create it again, but then it tells me it's a reserved fabric
<roaksoax> ananke: the only way the vlans should have ended in the same fabric if there would have been two reaosns:
<roaksoax> 1. the interface is like: eth0 eth0.1 eth0.X
<roaksoax> 2. maas has a beaconing protocol where it sends information over hte ntework to determine the physical layout
<ananke> they're enp3s0f0 and enp3s0f1
<roaksoax> and it discovered that those two nics are on the same fabric
<roaksoax> but you should be able to move the subnet to a different fabric
<roaksoax> 2.3.2 has fixed issues there
<ananke> roaksoax: ohh, interesting. I have maas 2.3.0
<ananke> wonder if I'm encountering a lot of issues already fixed
<roaksoax> ananke: you could be: https://launchpad.net/maas/+milestone/2.3.1
<roaksoax> https://launchpad.net/maas/+milestone/2.3.2
<ananke> how does one upgrade to 2.3.2? maas documentation simply says to apt install maas
<roaksoax> ananke:  2.3.2 is not yet available in the Ubuntu Archive. It will be SRU'd soon. In the meantime, you can get it for the MAAS Stable PPA: https://docs.maas.io/2.3/en/installconfig-package-install
<roaksoax> ananke: under "Package repositories" you can see the two stable repositories we have
<roaksoax> ananke: sudo apt-add-repository -yu ppa:maas/stable
<roaksoax> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ananke> roaksoax: thank you kindly. I'll do an upgrade and see how things behave afterwards
<roaksoax> sounds good
<ananke> otherwise, this product seems very well polished. I have a couple racks of unused hardware that are a great target for this, and my engineers want to find an on-prem cloud-like solution to offer to our researchers
<ananke> maas + <something> + juju may be a possible combination. I just need to figure out the middle layer, whether it's open stack or something else. I was hoping to find some existing blueprints
<ananke> hmm, apt-add-repository doesn't seem to exist on our basic ubuntu installs. interesting. requires apt-get install software-properties-common python-software-properties
<roaksoax> yeah
<ananke> I also need to figure out why ubuntu seems to have udev/kipimi issues on dell c6100 systems, but that's another story
<ananke> roaksoax: what are some recommended ways to manage kvm on individual nodes for use with maas? I was hoping there would be something already built into maas, but the only method I'm arriving at is to use juju
<mup> Bug #1764560 opened: Non admins can add a pod <pods> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764560>
<mup> Bug #1764561 opened: Non admins are presented with the 'add machine/add chassis' froms <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764561>
<ananke> 'Node failed to be deleted, because of the following error:' and there is no error...
<ananke> hah. another 'Can't delete fabric; the following interfaces are still connected: eth0 (unknown) on <unknown-node>, eth0 (unknown) on <unknown-node>, eth0 (unknown) on' <repeats another dozen times>
<ananke> I may have to start over again with the entire setup. it seems if nothing goes wrong, it seems to behave ok. as soon as there are any problems, it's a snowball effect and everything breaks
#maas 2018-04-17
<mup> Bug #1764592 opened: Machines intermittently down, with node stuck in Allocated <juju:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764592>
<mup> Bug #1764592 changed: Machines intermittently down, with node stuck in Allocated <juju:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764592>
<mup> Bug #1764592 opened: Machines intermittently down, with node stuck in Allocated <juju:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764592>
<cnf> morning
<ananke> hmm, wonder if upgrade to 2.3.2 resulted in nodes failing to enlist. they boot from pxe just fine, load the initial ramdisk & rootfs, and proceed with boot. after they reach network stage they hang for a few minutes, and eventually they produce python stack trace about not being able to find the data source
<ananke> sniffing traffic on that interface on the maas rackd controller shows no traffic at that point
<ananke> hah, I wonder if this is the problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maas/+bug/1665680
<roaksoax> ananke: check that rackd.conf points to the right IP
<ananke> roaksoax: it's pointing to a hostname, that should be resolvable. (just found that in another post). however, this led me to discover that there may be an issue with resolver setup on the nodes that are trying to enlist
<ananke> seems there may have been residual problems/settings with the OS on this rack controller. it got booted/installed from one network, which is no longer present
<ananke> hah, nope. I think I got it. wrong gateway settings. damn
<ananke> no wonder I wasn't seeing any traffic
<ananke> hah. that was it
<roaksoax> hah :)
<mup> Bug #1764784 opened: autocompletion in action panel popup has scrollbars <MAAS:New for ya-bo-ng> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764784>
<ananke> roaksoax: yeah, completely forgot to redo that particular config option after I redeployed the rack controller
<mup> Bug # changed: 1634595, 1704501, 1708609, 1730525, 1738127, 1742708, 1747459, 1749872, 1751300, 1751899, 1751901, 1751905, 1751908, 1753493, 1753496, 1755587, 1759284,
<mup> 1759708, 1760037, 1760666, 1760668, 1760702, 1760919, 1760958, 1761120, 1761326, 1761584, 1761766, 1761768, 1763059, 1763214, 1763215, 1763216, 1763831
<mup> Bug #1764830 opened: Images do not sync after a simplestreams No signature found error is reported in the regiond.log <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764830>
<mup> Bug #1764830 changed: Images do not sync after a simplestreams No signature found error is reported in the regiond.log <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764830>
<mup> Bug #1764830 opened: Images do not sync after a simplestreams No signature found error is reported in the regiond.log <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764830>
<mup> Bug #1764830 changed: Images do not sync after a simplestreams No signature found error is reported in the regiond.log <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764830>
<mup> Bug #1764830 opened: Images do not sync after a simplestreams No signature found error is reported in the regiond.log <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764830>
<mup> Bug #1764830 changed: Images do not sync after a simplestreams No signature found error is reported in the regiond.log <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764830>
<mup> Bug #1764830 opened: rack controller list-boot-images shows status 'unknown' <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764830>
#maas 2018-04-18
<shann> Hi
<shann> i have a question, i reading on the web seem MaaS/Juju can manage KVM hosts
<srihas> hi, can we use one node for both Maas and JUJU ?
<mup> Bug #1764991 opened: Ability to delay maas-*-controller configuration, until after install <livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu):New> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764991>
<mup> Bug #1765056 opened: [2.4] Registering RPC connections with master can occur out of order <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1765056>
<mup> Bug #1765056 changed: [2.4] Registering RPC connections with master can occur out of order <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1765056>
<mup> Bug #1765056 opened: [2.4] Registering RPC connections with master can occur out of order <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1765056>
<Hey> When I commission a  Node, it does not detect the storage.  how do I troubleshoot this?
<roaksoax> Hey: use a different kernel, you may be using hardware that's too new
<roaksoax> for th kernel you are using to commission
<Hey>  roaksoax: understood.
<Hey> it's a 6 core AMD
<Hey> I'll try it out
<Hey> shouldi use the HWE kernels?
<roaksoax> Hey: yes. Set that in the settings page for commissioning
<roaksoax> that is, set the kernel to use for commissioning in the settings page
<Hey> roaksoax: does maas change ipmi user and password
<roaksoax> Hey: yes
<roaksoax> Hey: well
<roaksoax> Hey: it creates a 'maas' ipmi user and sets a password for it
<Hey> hmm.
<Hey> ok
<Hey> roaksoax: why are you the only one that responds in there..most of the time
<Hey> *here.  I appreciate it
<mup> Bug #1761813 changed: can't import boot resources: "simplestreams.util.SignatureMissingException: No signature found" <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:Invalid> <simplestreams:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761813>
<roaksoax> Hey: haha i'm always around watchign
<roaksoax> and when i have a change i respond
<mup> Bug #1761813 opened: Simplestreams doesn't surface errors or messages about being unable to access a mirror but errors with: "simplestreams.util.SignatureMissingException:
<mup> No signature found" <cdo-qa> <error-surface> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:Triaged> <simplestreams:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761813>
<mup> Bug #1761813 changed: Simplestreams doesn't surface errors or messages about being unable to access a mirror but errors with: "simplestreams.util.SignatureMissingException:
<mup> No signature found" <cdo-qa> <error-surface> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:Triaged> <simplestreams:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761813>
<mup> Bug #1761813 opened: Simplestreams doesn't surface errors or messages about being unable to access a mirror but errors with: "simplestreams.util.SignatureMissingException:
<mup> No signature found" <cdo-qa> <error-surface> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:Triaged> <simplestreams:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761813>
<Hey> roaksoax... really have a a hard time with detecting the storage.
<Hey> I tried all the kernels.
#maas 2018-04-19
<cnf> anyone seen maas trying to install BIOD grub on UEFI machines?
<cnf> my hp gen9's won't boot because of it
<cnf> jamespage: I think i am running in to https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1732980
<cnf> FYI
<roaksoax> cnf: that's fixed on 2.3.2
<roaksoax> cnf: well , you have now the option to force what boot method to use in the power settings
<cnf> roaksoax: i ru n 2.3.2
<cnf> roaksoax: aha, let me see if i can find that option
<cnf> roaksoax: ah, ok... and that "fixes" that bug?
<roaksoax> cnf: go to the machine details page, go the configuration tag, and select the BIOS boot method
<cnf> yeah, i just found it
<cnf> roaksoax: we just downgraded the ilo firmware on the urgent machines, but i'll try that on a spare tomorrow, thanks!
<roaksoax> cnf: gotcha
<xygnal>  when I change the boot disk, do i have to recommision to apply that? i noticed if i simply change it in the UI it still shows the old/wrong disk as root
<kzach> Hi all. I'm looking into using Maas for image deployment, but would like to make sure it will satisfy the requirements I've been given. The main thing is that I need to be able to create images of machines (most RHEL and a little Windows) after everything has been installed on them. Does Maas provide that capability, or do I look for other software to do it
<ananke> kzach: I think you can create your own images, but I haven't gotten that far in my research process
<roaksoax> kzach: maas can deploy windows/rhel. You would have to talk to Canonical to get the ability to do that in a supported way
<Hey> roaksoax: is there a way to add more kernel types as even on older hardware, I can't detect the storage.
<Hey> This is also the case for hyper-v vm's
<roaksoax> Hey: it could be a thing with hyper-v vm's. We discover attached storage with lsblock
<Hey> roaksoax: I'm trying to image asus x99-ws ipmi motherboard with samsung ssd. It detects everything other than Storage.  Could bios setting affect this?
<roaksoax> unlikely, but could be... iit could be a driver issues too
<Hey> I'm not sure what kernel to use
<Hey> roaksoax: wow.. that was an ordeal
<Hey> Finally found the hard drive.. I'm imaging now..
<Hey> roaksoax: I used 17.10 then did hardware test.
<roaksoax> Hey: hold on, so you used another kernel and it did work now ?
<Hey> I'm not sure if it was the kernel.. or me doing the hardware test
<Hey> I will try it again and confirm and get back to you.
<Hey> basically.. I comission.. everything shows with exception of hard drive.  Then did hardware test
<Hey> hardware test failed.. but It detected the size of the HD
<Hey> and showed a mount point
<Hey> I'm also imaging windows 10
<Hey> I'll see how it goes.
<lilac> hi :)
<lilac> does anyone know why attempting to add a VMWare ESXi server as a chassis with the VMWare power type doesn't seem to do anything?
<lilac> adding individual machines with teh vmware power type doesn't work either
<lilac> yet individual machines can be added using virsh to connect to esxi
<lilac> but i can't do the same with it as a chassis (doesn't detect any machines)
#maas 2018-04-20
<mup> Bug #1763220 changed: [2.4, UI, vanilla] Compose pod action form has misplaced buttons <vanilla-transition> <MAAS:Fix Released by ya-bo-ng> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1763220>
<mup> Bug #1765661 opened: mode argument missing from snap <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1765661>
<mup> Bug #1765661 changed: mode argument missing from snap <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1765661>
<mup> Bug #1765661 opened: mode argument missing from snap <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1765661>
<mup> Bug #1765751 opened: django.db.utils.OperationalError: could not serialize access due to concurrent update during "migrate-conflicting-options" <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1765751>
<Hey> When deploying,, is there a way to change the timeout?
<Hey> at the moment it's set to 40 minutes
<roaksoax> Hey: no
<roaksoax> not for deployment
<Hey> roaksoax: so essentially, in order to do a custom install, custom images can't be too big
<Hey> at the moment, ddtgz file is 50gb
<roaksoax> yeah , we don't install iamges that big. our largest image is probably just 4/5 gigs
<Hey> roaksoax: any issue if I adjust the 'NODE_STATUS.COMMISSIONING' in node_status.py to say 60 ?
<roaksoax> Hey: gfor commissioning maas has internal checks that checks if things are in progress as expected, so even if you change the timeout, it may not result in waht you expect
<roaksoax> Hey: you can increase the timeout for deployment though
<Hey> roaksoax: I increased it, checking to see if it will accept my image.
<mup> Bug #1765816 opened: [2.4, UI] Changing Proxy settings to 'Use Peer Proxy' do not work <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1765816>
<ananke> say I want to reshuffle interfaces on my main maas controller (which acts as both region and rack controller). other than changing the setup on the underlying OS and in mass setup on the controller interface, is there anything else I need to do?
<ananke> and another semi-related question. I'll be switching idracs from shared to dedicated mode on my nodes. will mass automatically detect the change if I boot the nodes manually?
<Hey> roaksoax: when I add a image resource through : maas maas boot-resources create name="whatever"
<Hey> is the "name" important?
<Hey> name should be os/release id
#maas 2018-04-21
<Hey_> roaksoax: if your around, could you explain the relevance of the name= attribute, is it simply a label, or does it affect how images are added to maas
<Hey_> would love feedback regarding this
<Hey_> The information regarding this is too vague
<Hey_> or if you could simply direct me to the correct docmenatioan
#maas 2018-04-22
<xygnal> this Survarium game is fun
<Hey_> roaksoax: what should i name the windows 10 image when adding it maas?
<Hey_> do I need to use somwe name=os/release id?
#maas 2020-04-14
<mup> Bug #1862735 changed: Ubuntu 18.04 GA deployment is failing in MAAS <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862735>
<mup> Bug #1862735 opened: Ubuntu 18.04 GA deployment is failing in MAAS <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862735>
<mup> Bug #1862735 changed: Ubuntu 18.04 GA deployment is failing in MAAS <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862735>
<mup> Bug #1862856 changed: In maas, `ubuntu-distro-info --lts` should be the default release to deploy <champagne> <maas (Ubuntu):Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862856>
<tosaraja> What's the point in the name=value pair in the end when running "maas maas_account boot-source-selections read 1 foo=bar"?
<tosaraja> wow...that boot-source-selection and boot-source-selections along with boot-source is very very confusing
<mup> Bug #1872664 opened: Please don't use "Ipmi" (capitalized this way) in machines overview <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1872664>
<mup> Bug #1872664 changed: Please don't use "Ipmi" (capitalized this way) in machines overview <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1872664>
<mup> Bug #1872664 opened: Please don't use "Ipmi" (capitalized this way) in machines overview <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1872664>
<jaroug> ~.
<jaroug> ~.
<antonym> any reason why the setting under storage Erase nodes' disks prior to releasing doesn't stick after unchecking and clicking save?  is there another way to disable erasing nodes via cli?
#maas 2020-04-15
<mup> Bug #1872868 opened: Add `no_users` check to login http endpoint <blocking-ui> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1872868>
<mup> Bug #1872868 changed: Add `no_users` check to login http endpoint <blocking-ui> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1872868>
<mup> Bug #1872868 opened: Add `no_users` check to login http endpoint <blocking-ui> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1872868>
<mup> Bug #1872868 changed: Add `no_users` check to login http endpoint <blocking-ui> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1872868>
<mup> Bug #1872868 opened: Add `no_users` check to login http endpoint <blocking-ui> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1872868>
<mup> Bug #1857468 changed: Unable to set apt_preferences(5) parameter during maas-enlisting-node phase <cloud-init:Expired> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1857468>
<mup> Bug #1859189 changed: MaaS 2.6.2 POST /machines/ 500 <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1859189>
<mup> Bug #1857468 opened: Unable to set apt_preferences(5) parameter during maas-enlisting-node phase <cloud-init:Expired> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1857468>
<mup> Bug #1859189 opened: MaaS 2.6.2 POST /machines/ 500 <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1859189>
<mup> Bug #1857468 changed: Unable to set apt_preferences(5) parameter during maas-enlisting-node phase <cloud-init:Expired> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1857468>
<mup> Bug #1859189 changed: MaaS 2.6.2 POST /machines/ 500 <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1859189>
<tosaraja> MAAS 2.7 hits "connection refused" when trying to import images from a local mirror. What is causing the refused?
<tosaraja> doh..need apache2 installed naturally. nm
<mup> Bug #1872973 opened: regiond prometheus endpoint timeouts <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1872973>
<mup> Bug #1856751 changed: API create_bond with multiple parents in array not accepted <cpe-onsite> <field-high> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1856751>
<mup> Bug #1872124 opened: Please integrate ubuntu-drivers --gpgpu into Ubuntu Server <cloud-init:New> <MAAS:New> <subiquity:Triaged> <ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu):New> <ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1872124>
<mup> Bug #1872124 changed: Please integrate ubuntu-drivers --gpgpu into Ubuntu Server <cloud-init:New> <MAAS:New> <subiquity:Triaged> <ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu):New> <ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1872124>
<mup> Bug #1872124 opened: Please integrate ubuntu-drivers --gpgpu into Ubuntu Server <cloud-init:New> <MAAS:New> <subiquity:Triaged> <ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu):New> <ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1872124>
#maas 2020-04-17
<mup> Bug #1873430 opened: Subnet pages take a long time to load <MAAS:Incomplete> <MAAS 2.7:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873430>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1852405, 1862379, 1862680, 1863905, 1864201, 1864809, 1870583
<mup> Bug # changed: 1860117, 1862102, 1862514, 1863081, 1863597, 1864563, 1865122, 1865841, 1867329, 1868591, 1868908, 1869067, 1869990, 1870097, 1870171, 1871423, 1871582, 1871584, 1872868
<mup> Bug #1873478 opened: Deleting a secondary rack controller will make the primary secondary as well <MAAS:In Progress by bjornt> <MAAS 2.7:New for bjornt> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873478>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1733442, 1794882, 1845458, 1847244, 1847794, 1858201, 1860340, 1867182, 1868696
<mup> Bug #1873502 opened: maas-cli deb installs full maas snap? <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873502>
<mup> Bug #1873502 changed: maas-cli deb installs full maas snap? <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873502>
<mup> Bug #1873502 opened: maas-cli deb installs full maas snap? <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873502>
